# مسلسلات رمضان 2013 ...... هتشوفوا ايه



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

طبعا كل سنة واخواتنا المسلمين بخير والسنه الجاية نشوفكم كلكم شوفت نور ربنا وبقيتوا مسيحيين زينا  بس لو كلكوا بقيتوا مسيحيين احنا هنغتت على مين :t33:

رمضان بالنسبة للمسلمين شهر الصيام وبالنسبة للمسيحيين طالما صيف يبقى شهر المصايف  ونظرا للظروف المهببه التى تمر بها البلاد فقد قررنا الاعتكاف فى البيت ومفيش مصايف السنة وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى فتحية هى السبب 

يبقى احنا طالما هنعتكف فى البيت يبقى اكيد مقدمناش غير مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان اللى التلفزيون مش بيجيب غيرهم على مدار اليوم وتقدر الاعمال الرمضانيه السنة دى بكتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير من الاعمال زهقت وانا بعد فيهم والله 
عدوا معايا 
1- موجة حارة 
2- بدون ذكر اسماء 
3-نيران صديقة 
4- الداعية 
5-اسم مؤقت 
6- حكاية حياة 
7- تحت الارض 
8- ذات 
9- اسيا 
10- فرعون 
11- مكان فى القصر 
12 - نقطة ضعف 
13- فض اشتباك 
14- الشك 
15- الركين 
16- العقرب 
17 - الوالدة باشا 
18- الصقر شاهين 
19- ميراث الريح 
20- على كف عفريت 
21- لعبة الموت 
22- العراف 
23- نكدب لو قولنا مبنحبش
24- فرح ليلى 
25- مزاج الخير 
26 - نظرية الجوافة 
27- الراجل العناب 
28- الكبير قوى ج 3 
29- ألف سلامة 
30 - حاميها حراميها 
31 - مسلسليكو 
32- احلى ايام 
33- قشطة وعسل 
34- الباب × الباب ج 3
35 - جوز ماما مين ج 2 
36 - عفاريت محرز 
37- فى بيتنا حريقة 
38- شوقيه وعيال عيالها 
39- خلف الله 
40- القاصرات 
41- الزوجة التانيه 
42- الحكر
 43- اهل الهوى 
44- ايام الغضب 
45- ونيس والعباد واحوال البلاد 
46- كان ياما كان 
47 - طيرى يا طيارة 
48- مدرسة الاحلام 
49- سلسال الدم 
بس :new2:
الباقى مسلسلات قرأنيه مالناش دعوة بيها :t33:
فكل عضو مشكورا هيختار من الشويه دول المسلسلات اللى ناوى يتابعها 
ما انا مش هقعد اجرب فى الشويه دول
احنا عاوزين نشوف اكتر مسلسلات هتتابع خلال شهر المسلسلات علشان اكيد هتبقى افضل المسلسلات 
يلا ورونا الابداعات والتوقعات 
انا شخصيا مش فاضى اتفرج على تلفزيونات انا اعمل مواضيع اه  اتفرج لا :yahoo:


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

طبعا انا بعمل الموضوع ده كل سنة وكل سنه بيفشل 
بس انا مصمم اعمله ههههههههههه 
هبتدى بنفسى 
طبعا هتفرج على العراف لعادل امام - حكاية حياة غادة عبد الرازق - الكبيرو اوى الجزء الثالث لأحمد مكى 

واللى هيجى يقولى مبتفرجش ومعنديش وقت هضربه بالرصاص الحى الحرس الجمهورى مش اجدع منى هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

العراف
وحكاية حياة
نظرية جوافة
الشك
مزاج الخير
اسم مؤقت
الداعية
برنامج رامز جلال بتاع المقالب


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

أشاركك  في  رأيك  السديد
" مش فاضى اتفرج على تلفزيونات..  اعمل مواضيع آه .. اتفرج لا​لأنها  تمتاز  بالتطويل  ع الفاضي .. يعني  مسلسلات تجاريه !!

:big35:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 يوليو 2013)

للاسف انا لا اتحكم فى الريموت
الاولاد هم اصحاب القرار وانا مضطر اتفرج
على اى حاجة
كل سنة وجميع المسيحين بخير


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> العراف
> وحكاية حياة
> نظرية جوافة
> الشك
> ...


بس 
وجايه على نفسك كدة ليه هههههههههه 


aalyhabib قال:


> أشاركك  في  رأيك  السديد
> " مش فاضى اتفرج على تلفزيونات..  اعمل مواضيع آه .. اتفرج لا​لأنها  تمتاز  بالتطويل  ع الفاضي .. يعني  مسلسلات تجاريه !!
> 
> :big35:​


لا ما احنا بنشوفها على قنوات مجهوله بحيث الواحد ميشوفش اعلانات فى وسطها مسلسل هههههههههه فمتبقاش مسلسلات تجاريه تبقي اعمال دراميه 


حبيب يسوع قال:


> للاسف انا لا اتحكم فى الريموت
> الاولاد هم اصحاب القرار وانا مضطر اتفرج
> على اى حاجة
> كل سنة وجميع المسيحين بخير


ربنا يخليهملك يا استاذنا 
يعيشوا ويحولوا 
ابقى بلغنا انت اجبرت تتفرج على ايه هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> بس
> وجايه على نفسك كدة ليه هههههههههه




اة صدقنى انا نفسى اتفرج على ال49 مسلسل
هما اللى  مش مديانى فرصتى :smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## nermo nano (9 يوليو 2013)

الشك
 الركين 
 - العقرب 
- تحت الارض 
وطبعا مستحيل انسا 
 28- الكبير قوى ج 3 

بس ربنا يستر ومتحصلش حاجة فى البلد وبدل مانتباع المسلسلات نشوف الاخبار
​


----------



## nermo nano (9 يوليو 2013)

نسيت العرررررررررررررراف


----------



## يوليوس44 (9 يوليو 2013)

* مش بحب افلام ولاالمسلسلات العربى بحس انى مخى  هيقف  وكل حول فكرة واحدة لاتخرج عنها  . واحدة كانت بتحب واحد وسابها واتجوز واحدة تانية وفالحياة فشلت مع الشخص ده وهى نجحت وبقت سيدة مجتمع . واحدة سابها  حبيبها علشا ن بنت فقيرة واتجوز واحدة غنية وبقى هو غنى وتعيس المال لم يسعده وهى اجتهدت   فى الحياة ونجحت وبقت سيده اعمال . واحد ااخوة او اختة ماتت والاخ يعمل المستحيل علشان ينتقم ليها .  واحده ثورجى  اخوه او اختة تقتل على يد الشرطة  وعايز  يعمل ثورة ويوقع النظام علشان يجب تار اخوه .  مسلسل  الايام ده هى البلطجى الجدع اللى يدافع عن اهل حتة ضد الظلم  و وعادل ومش تفهم  ازاى بطلجى  وعادل  فى مسلسلات المصرية .  واحد بلطجى وطلع عين المنطقة  ويعذب فيهم ويفرد عليهم اتاوة والناس تحكى الظلم وفى الاخر يموت البطلجى .  وشوية مسلسلات عن العشوئيات المناطق الشعبية يوضح الظلم وعدم الخدمات والحياة الصعبة ومع ذلك ناس مجتهد .  طبعا الموجة السنة دى الاخوان وسقوط الاخوان ويعمل شوية مسلسلات عنهم واحد يطلع مش عارف اية وعمل اية وطلع شرير  دى المسلسلات العربية بصفة عامة  ونسيت حاجة واحدة تكون متجوزة واحدة اكبر منها  وتعيش حياة العذاب والظلم فى بيت جوزها وتستحمل ولاواحدة عايشة مع مرات ابيها ومرات ابوها تكون منحرفة والاب يقف فى صف مرات الاب على بنته قصص كلها محفوظة   لو حاجة طلعت عن كدة ابقى قولى علشان تتابع هههههههههه*[/B]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> طبعا انا بعمل الموضوع ده كل سنة وكل سنه بيفشل
> بس انا مصمم اعمله ههههههههههه


*كل سنة بيفشل ...وبرضه مصمم ؟
أحيى فيك روح الأصرار والتحدى
:t33::t33::t33::t33:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

معقوله كل سنة بتعمل الموضوع ده وبيفشل ؟
طيب كويس اني معملتوش لاني كنت ناوية اعمله 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





بس احب اطمنك ان الموضوع مش هيفشل طول مانا موجوده بعون الله
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



لاني بتفرج علي مسلسلات كتير 
ومن ضمن الفكره اللي كانت  في دماغي وكنت حابه اعملها
ان كل اللي متبعيين مسلسل يدخلوا يحكولنا 
ايه اللي عجبهم في الحلقه مثلا
توقعتهم ايه في الحلقه الجايه لو مسلسل احداثه مشوقه مثلا ده من جهه
ومن جهه تانية نتناقش في قصص المسلسلات وهل فعلا هي ممكن تحصل في حياتنا ولا مجرد تمثيل فقط !

وكده وبتاع وشاي بالنعناع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




انا رغيت كتير ونسيت اقولك هتابع ايه اشاءالله
برص ياسيدي
انا هتابع اولا مسلسل غاده عبد الرازق حكايه حياه
ووكمان مسلسل الشك
ومسلسل الوالده باشا
ميراث الريح
مزاج الخير
ونظريه الجوافه لانه جديد ومختلف
والعقرب شكله جبار
والركين
ونيران صديقه
واسيا . مني زكي بحيها : )
وتحت الارض ... عشان اشوف نور التركية : )
ونقطة ضعف 
وموجه حاره
والقاصرات
اه والكبير اوي

ولو اتبقي عندي وقت بعد ده كله 
هبقي ادخل اتناقش معاكم في احداث المسلسلات زي ماقولتلك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










​


----------



## white.angel (9 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> 3-نيران صديقة
> 22- العراف


*ناويه اشوف دول* :t33::t33:​


----------



## grges monir (9 يوليو 2013)

اللى شغال  ف وشى  هابص علية شوية مش اتفرج
الاعلانات بتكون اكتر من المسلسل هه


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اة صدقنى انا نفسى اتفرج على ال49 مسلسل
> هما اللى  مش مديانى فرصتى :smil12::smil12::smil12:


هتجيبى منين 49 ساعه فى اليوم !!! 


nermo nano قال:


> الشك
> الركين
> - العقرب
> - تحت الارض
> ...


لا انا مقرر انى الغى قنوات الاخبار هههههههههههههههههههه 


nermo nano قال:


> نسيت العرررررررررررررراف


وده يتنسي برضه هههههههههههههه 


يوليوس44 قال:


> * مش بحب افلام ولاالمسلسلات العربى بحس انى مخى  هيقف  وكل حول فكرة واحدة لاتخرج عنها  . واحدة كانت بتحب واحد وسابها واتجوز واحدة تانية وفالحياة فشلت مع الشخص ده وهى نجحت وبقت سيدة مجتمع . واحدة سابها  حبيبها علشا ن بنت فقيرة واتجوز واحدة غنية وبقى هو غنى وتعيس المال لم يسعده وهى اجتهدت   فى الحياة ونجحت وبقت سيده اعمال . واحد ااخوة او اختة ماتت والاخ يعمل المستحيل علشان ينتقم ليها .  واحده ثورجى  اخوه او اختة تقتل على يد الشرطة  وعايز  يعمل ثورة ويوقع النظام علشان يجب تار اخوه .  مسلسل  الايام ده هى البلطجى الجدع اللى يدافع عن اهل حتة ضد الظلم  و وعادل ومش تفهم  ازاى بطلجى  وعادل  فى مسلسلات المصرية .  واحد بلطجى وطلع عين المنطقة  ويعذب فيهم ويفرد عليهم اتاوة والناس تحكى الظلم وفى الاخر يموت البطلجى .  وشوية مسلسلات عن العشوئيات المناطق الشعبية يوضح الظلم وعدم الخدمات والحياة الصعبة ومع ذلك ناس مجتهد .  طبعا الموجة السنة دى الاخوان وسقوط الاخوان ويعمل شوية مسلسلات عنهم واحد يطلع مش عارف اية وعمل اية وطلع شرير  دى المسلسلات العربية بصفة عامة  ونسيت حاجة واحدة تكون متجوزة واحدة اكبر منها  وتعيش حياة العذاب والظلم فى بيت جوزها وتستحمل ولاواحدة عايشة مع مرات ابيها ومرات ابوها تكون منحرفة والاب يقف فى صف مرات الاب على بنته قصص كلها محفوظة   لو حاجة طلعت عن كدة ابقى قولى علشان تتابع هههههههههه*[/B]​


وانت عرفت كل الحاجات دى وانت مش متابع 
امال لو متابع كنت عملت فينا ايه :t33:


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كل سنة بيفشل ...وبرضه مصمم ؟
> أحيى فيك روح الأصرار والتحدى
> :t33::t33::t33::t33:
> *​


يمكن السنه دى ربنا يكرمنا ويقفل 30 40 صفحة قول يا موسهل 
الواحد بيحاول يعمل تجديدات 
السنه اللى فاتت كتبت العنوان بس وكتبت فى الموضوع اظن الجواب باين من عنوانه وسكت السنه دى فيه شويه تجديدات هههههههههههههههههه 
احيي فيك مشاركتك المرحة :t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:


white.angel قال:


> *ناويه اشوف دول* :t33::t33:​


اتنين بس
يا غلبانه 


grges monir قال:


> اللى شغال  ف وشى  هابص علية شوية مش اتفرج
> الاعلانات بتكون اكتر من المسلسل هه


امممم انا شخصيا عندى وقت فاضى كتير فى اليوم 
هملاه مسلسلات ههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> معقوله كل سنة بتعمل الموضوع ده وبيفشل ؟
> طيب كويس اني معملتوش لاني كنت ناوية اعمله
> 
> 
> ...


المشاركة دى سقطت سهوا لذا وجب التنويه 
بالنسبه انك هتتابعى 12 مسلسل كل مسلسل ساعه الا ربع وقول ساعه اعلانات 
يعنى بسم الله ما شاء الله عليكى عاوزة 20 ساعه تتابعيهم 
مش هسألك هتيجى تقولى رأيك امتى 
بس هو انتى هتاكلى وتشربي وتنامى امتى 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> المشاركة دى سقطت سهوا لذا وجب التنويه
> بالنسبه انك هتتابعى 12 مسلسل كل مسلسل ساعه الا ربع وقول ساعه اعلانات
> يعنى بسم الله ما شاء الله عليكى عاوزة 20 ساعه تتابعيهم
> مش هسألك هتيجى تقولى رأيك امتى
> ...


*لأ ... وقول كمان
هتصلى التراويح أمتى ؟؟
*
*




:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> المشاركة دى سقطت سهوا لذا وجب التنويه
> بالنسبه انك هتتابعى 12 مسلسل كل مسلسل ساعه الا ربع وقول ساعه اعلانات
> يعنى بسم الله ما شاء الله عليكى عاوزة 20 ساعه تتابعيهم
> مش هسألك هتيجى تقولى رأيك امتى
> ...


اصلا انا كتبت 15 بسلسل مش 12 يامتعلميين بابتوع المدارس:t33:
وبعدين انا بضحي من اجل هذا الشهر الكريم
الناس بتضحي في عيد الاضحي وانا بضحي في مرضان الله يعني مضحيش:t33:
وبعدين هيبقي فاضل عندي 4 ساعات
انام ساعه واكل واشرب في ساعه واروق البيت في ساعه
ناقص ساعه  ثواني وهقولك عليها اصبر هههههههه


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ... وقول كمان
> هتصلى التراويح أمتى ؟؟
> *
> *
> ...


ايون هي دي الساعه اللي ناقصه هصلي فيها التراويح ياظالمني هههههههه


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اصلا انا كتبت 15 بسلسل مش 12 يامتعلميين بابتوع المدارس:t33:
> وبعدين انا بضحي من اجل هذا الشهر الكريم
> الناس بتضحي في عيد الاضحي وانا بضحي في مرضان الله يعني مضحيش:t33:
> وبعدين هيبقي فاضل عندي 4 ساعات
> ...


كل ده علشان المسلسلات 
بيدفعولك كام 
قرى واعترفى


----------



## sparrow (9 يوليو 2013)

بتعمله كل سنه يا جورج انا اول مرة اشوفه السنه دي 
مبدئيا انا تقريبا هتفرج يعني علي 5 مسلسلات او 6 بالكتير  بقيه 49 هخليهم علي مدار السنه نتسلي فيهم
هتفرج علي مسلسل غادة عبد الرازق والهام شاهين وممكن مصطفي شعبان  لسه بقي محددتش الباقي  
بس انت جدع انك عرفت تجمعهم هنا ايه الروقان دا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> كل ده علشان المسلسلات
> بيدفعولك كام
> قرى واعترفى


بيكرمشولي 5 جنيه:t33:
شكلك فاهم يانصه:yahoo:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 يوليو 2013)

هو انتو ما تتفرجوش الا على مصري؟ فين السوري والخليجي؟ انا مش ناويه اشوف السنه دي ولا مسلسل غير كرتون نساء في القران ليحي فخراني 
بسبب انهم نصابين كل سنه نفس القصص يعيدو ويزيدو فيها حستنى بعد رمضان اشوف انجح عمل حصل 
بس ماقدرش اطنش عمي عادل امام اخاف اضعف واتراجع عن رايي عشان كده بستثنيه من المقاطعه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو انتو ما تتفرجوش الا على مصري؟ فين السوري والخليجي؟ انا مش ناويه اشوف السنه دي ولا مسلسل غير كرتون نساء في القران ليحي فخراني
> بسبب انهم نصابين كل سنه نفس القصص يعيدو ويزيدو فيها حستنى بعد رمضان اشوف انجح عمل حصل
> بس ماقدرش اطنش عمي عادل امام اخاف اضعف واتراجع عن رايي عشان كده بستثنيه من المقاطعه


الخليجي مبفهموش للاسف
والسوري احبوش للاسف برضو

اهاا يحي الفخراني استاذ حتي لو بيمثل بصوته فقط ..
بس حلوة فكرة انك هتستني تشوفي المسلسل اللي نجح وتتفرجي عليه دي ياهيوفا


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 يوليو 2013)

مابتفهموش ليه واثقه هو احنا بنتكلم هندي؟ محتاجه شوية تركيز بس
 تنوع كمان حلو 


> حلوة فكرة انك هتستني تشوفي المسلسل اللي نجح وتتفرجي عليه دي ياهيوفا


طول عمري ذكيه وفالحه ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> ​


حلللللللللللوة دي


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مابتفهموش ليه واثقه هو احنا بنتكلم هندي؟ محتاجه شوية تركيز بس
> تنوع كمان حلو
> 
> طول عمري ذكيه وفالحه ههههههه


لا ياحبيبتي مش قصدي انكم بتتكلموا هندي
العيب فيا وفي فهمي انا اكيد 
بس صدقيني لازم اتابع مسلسل خليجي علشان خاطرك .

ههههه ماشي يازكية


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)




----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)




----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)




----------



## جورجينيو- (9 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الخليجي مبفهموش للاسف
> والسوري احبوش للاسف برضو
> 
> اهاا يحي الفخراني استاذ حتي لو بيمثل بصوته فقط ..
> بس حلوة فكرة انك هتستني تشوفي المسلسل اللي نجح وتتفرجي عليه دي ياهيوفا



  خليجي ؟؟ بتتكلمي جد؟ سوري غلطت بالمشاركة برد علي هيفا


----------



## جورجينيو- (9 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو انتو ما تتفرجوش الا على مصري؟ فين السوري والخليجي؟ انا مش ناويه اشوف السنه دي ولا مسلسل غير كرتون نساء في القران ليحي فخراني
> بسبب انهم نصابين كل سنه نفس القصص يعيدو ويزيدو فيها حستنى بعد رمضان اشوف انجح عمل حصل
> بس ماقدرش اطنش عمي عادل امام اخاف اضعف واتراجع عن رايي عشان كده بستثنيه من المقاطعه



 خليجي؟؟ اظنك بتهزري ههههههه


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

*نايل دراما *
ربيع الغضب 
22:00 - 12:00 
اهل الهوي 
11:00 - 07:00 - 13:00 
فرح ليلي  
00:00 - 08:00 - 18:00 
الداعية  
01:00 - 09:00 - 19:00 
الزوجة الثانية 
02:00 - 10:00 - 20:00 
الركين 
03:00 - 11:00 - 21:00 
كان ياما كان  
04:00 - 17:00 
طيري يا طيارة  
05:00 - 14:00


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

كويس قولتلي علي ميعاد برنامج انا والعسل
علشان بحب استفرج علي نيشان اوي


----------



## هشام المهندس (9 يوليو 2013)

ممكن ياجماعه ياطيبين وفي هذا الموضوع الفاشل والكلمه تذكرني بفيلم احمد حلمي كان كل مايرد على التلفون يسمع كلمة يا فاشل ...
المهم موضوع جميل وشخصيا متابع مع تقييم
طلب صغير مسلسل عادل امام على اي محطات سيذاع .... وبس
شكرا جورج تقبل مروري​


----------



## خادمة يسوع (9 يوليو 2013)

ولا واحد فيهم مهم 
برامج الاطفال احلى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ممكن ياجماعه ياطيبين وفي هذا الموضوع الفاشل والكلمه تذكرني بفيلم احمد حلمي كان كل مايرد على التلفون يسمع كلمة يا فاشل ...
> المهم موضوع جميل وشخصيا متابع مع تقييم
> طلب صغير مسلسل عادل امام على اي محطات سيذاع .... وبس
> شكرا جورج تقبل مروري​


مسلسل العراف
علي قناه الحياه الاحمرا يااستاذ هشام


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ممكن ياجماعه ياطيبين وفي هذا الموضوع الفاشل والكلمه تذكرني بفيلم احمد حلمي كان كل مايرد على التلفون يسمع كلمة يا فاشل ...
> المهم موضوع جميل وشخصيا متابع مع تقييم
> طلب صغير مسلسل عادل امام على اي محطات سيذاع .... وبس
> شكرا جورج تقبل مروري​




العراف​ mbc مصر​ 19:00​ 03:00​ 
الحياة​ 19:00​ 03:00 - 15:00​ 
البغدادية 2​ 19:00​ -​ صدى البلد​ -​ -​ صدى البلد دراما​ -​ -​ ليبيا الأحرار​ -​ -​ زي ألوان​ -​ -​ الجديد​ -​ -​ mbc1​ -​ -​ الكويت​ 23:00​ 09:10​ 
Medi1 TV
​ 23:00​ -
القناة اللى مش مكتوب قصادها معاد هتنقل بس لسه معرفناش المعاد 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

الحياه مسلسلات هتبدا مسلسلاتها من النهارده الساعه 11 مساءا
واول مسلسل الصقر شاهين


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*لأعمال الكوميدية تطغى على مائدة دراما رمضان*

* 	         تعليق علي الموضوع 	        	         إرسال لصديق 	        	         طباعة الصفحة 	      * 


*فوازير مسلسليكو*
 *



* 
*القاهرة - أ ش أ*
*ينطلق  مساء اليوم الثلاثاء مارثون دراما رمضان, حيث تبدأ الفضائيات المصرية  والعربية عرض مسلسلاتها التي تتنوع بين السياسية والكوميدية, فضلا عن  الأعمال الإجتماعية, فيما تتوارى هذا العام الأعمال الدينية.*
*وتحتل الكوميديا مساحة كبيرة على شاشة رمضان حيث يتصدرها مسلسل"العراف"  للفنان عادل إمام, ويضم المسلسل, الذي كتبه يوسف معاطي, كوكبة من النجوم  ومنهم حسين فهمي وطلعت زكريا وشيرين ونهال عنبر, وعبدالرحمن أبو زهرة,  وصفاء الطوخي وريهام أيمن ورشا مهدي وشريف رمزي وأحمد فلوكس ومحمد عبد  الحافظ ومحمد الشقنقيري.*
*كما يخوض الفنان أحمد مكي سباق الكوميديا أيضا بمسلسل بالجزء الثالث من مسلسله "الكبير أوي",  ويعيد مكي من خلال المسلسل تقديم بعض الشخصيات التي جسدها في أعماله  السينمائية السابقة, وأشهرها شخصية "حزلئوم", و"إتش دبور", إضافة إلى  الشخصيتين الأساسيتين في المسلسل وهما "جوني", و الكبير".*
*المسلسل  بطولة دنيا سمير غانم ومحمد شاهين وهشام إسماعيل, ويشاركهم في الجزء الثالث  دلال عبد العزيز, والمسلسل من سيناريو وحوار مصطفى صقر ومحمد عز الدين  وتامر نادي, وإخراج أحمد الجندي وهشام فتحي.*
*ويلقي مسلسل "نظرية الجوافة"  للفنانة الهام شاهين الضوء على ما تشهده البلاد من أحداث, لكن بطريقة  ساخرة, ويشاركها البطولة فتحي عبدالوهاب , انتصار , سماح أنور, نيللي كريم,  هاني رمزي, لبنى عبدالعزيز, تأليف وإخراج مدحت السباعي.*
*ورغم أن  العمل كوميديا,لكنه يرصد بجدية الحالة العامة التي يعيشها المجتمع من أزمات  ومشاكل نفسية نابعة من الاكتئاب والضغوط الحياتية التي يعيشها المواطن منذ  أكثر من عامين.*
*وتدور الأحداث حول قصة طبيبة نفسية تصادف نماذج  وشخصيات من مختلف طبقات المجتمع ولكنهم جميعا مرضى نفسيين, حيث يعتمد على  استضافة أحد النجوم في كل حلقة يعاني من مرض نفسي معين.*
*كما تجسد في  العمل نفسه الفنانة رجاء الجداوي دور طبيبة نفسية وعصبية ومن كثرة التعامل  مع المرضى كادت أن تصاب بمرض نفسي خاصة أنها تعيش بمفردها بعد أن تركها  أبناءها وهاجروا للخارج.*
*وفي مسلسل "قشطة وعسل"  تبرز مساحة الكوميديا حيث يتناول قصة سيدتين,الأولى تدعى "قشطة",وتجسد  دورها الممثلة مروة عبد المنعم,في حين تجسد الممثلة علا غانم شخصية "عسل".*
*ويلقي  العمل الضوء على الصراع بين الطبقتين الأرستقراطية والشعبية,من خلال  عائلتين يقطنان المنطقة نفسها,يتفاوتان في المستوى الإجتماعي والثقافي  والفكري,ما ينتج عن ذلك من مواقف كوميدية.*
*المسلسل تأليف وإخراج سيد العيسوي, ويشارك في بطولته أيضا أحمد عزمي, عمرو عبد العزيز, سمير غانم.*
*كما يخوض الفنان سامح حسين السباق أيضا بتجربة كوميدية تحت عنوان"حاميها وحراميها",ويشارك فى بطولة المسلسل كل من مى كساب, أيمن زيدان, عايدة رياض, أحمد راتب, أيمن عزب, ميار الغيطى وأحمد صيام.*
*العودة إلي أعلي* 

*فوازير مسلسليكو*

*وينافس أيضا الفنان محمد هنيدي بفوازير "مسلسليكو" الكوميدية,  ويعود هنيدي من خلالها إلى تجربة الفوازير بعد تقديم "أبيض وأسود" منذ نحو  15 عاما, وشاركه بطولتها زملاء جيله من الكوميديانات الراحل علاء ولي  الدين, وأشرف عبدالباقي وعلاء مرسي.

ويقدم محمد هنيدي خلال الفوازير  30 شخصية من أبطال المسلسلات العربية, بعد أن يتم تغيير الشكل والعصر الذي  قدم فيه العمل, ليتبقى على المشاهد معرفة إسم العمل الدرامي الذي يقدمه  هنيدي خلال الفوازير.

ويقدم هنيدي من خلال الحلقات شخصيات لفنانين  جذبوا إنتباه العالم العربي الفترة الماضية,منهم السلطان سليمان, في  المسلسل التركي "حريم السلطان", وكريم في مسلسل " فاطمة", أيضا أمير كرارة  في مسلسل "روبي",وتامر حسني في مسلسل "آدم", بالإضافة إلى شخصيات أخرى من  مسلسلات مثل قدمت الأعوام الماضية في الدراما الرمضانية مثل "شربات لوز",  و"العار", و"نابليون والمحروسة".*
*"مسلسليكو" تأليف أيمن بهجت قمر,  وإخراج أحمد المهدي, ويشارك في الفوازير مجموعة كبيرة من ضيوف الشرف مهنم  ميس حمدان, مادلين طبر, حسناء سيف الدين, بالإضافة إلى عدد كبير من  الفنانين الذين سيظهرون كضيوف شرف ضمن الحلقات.*
*أخبار مصر
*


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

بدون ذكر اسماء على دريم 1 الان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> بدون ذكر اسماء على دريم 1 الان


بمناسبة دريم
فتحوا قناتين دريم جداد
دريم +1
و دريم +2

اللي عايز التردد يكلكسلي وانا ابعتهوله :smil12:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

اة ابعتيه ياواثقة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

من عنتيني يالارا ثواني هروح اجيبهولك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

طيب ياعسل انتى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

12341
افقي
6|5
اهو يالارا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> طيب ياعسل انتى


مابلاش عسل دي الله يرضي عليكي:smil13:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

طيب بصى ماترعفيش رامز عنخ امون هيشتغل امتى ع قناة الحياة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

ماشى خلاص ياسونة مش هقول عسل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> طيب بصى ماترعفيش رامز عنخ امون هيشتغل امتى ع قناة الحياة


هيجي الساعه 8 بليل 


لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ماشى خلاص ياسونة مش هقول عسل


ماشي سونة سونة ميضرش:smil12:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

قشطة يعنى لسة هايجى بكرة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

*ايون هيروح بكره*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

بطلى تالشى يابت


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

الشك على النهار دراما 
اتفرجت على بدون ذكر اسماء على دريم 1 
قررت متابعته 
مكنش فى الحسبان ده هههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

الشك شغال دلوقتى ياجورج و لالالا


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

الشك على النهار دراما


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> الشك على النهار دراما
> اتفرجت على بدون ذكر اسماء على دريم 1
> قررت متابعته
> مكنش فى الحسبان ده هههههههههههه


ده بتاع روبي صح
طالعه فيه عبيطه بس بتمثل حلو
انا مش بحبها بس هتفرج عليه وامري لله

هو كان علي دريم انهي الاحمرا ولا الازرقا ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

طيب فى اوله ولا نصه وقرب يخلص


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده بتاع روبي صح
> طالعه فيه عبيطه بس بتمثل حلو
> انا مش بحبها بس هتفرج عليه وامري لله
> 
> هو كان علي دريم انهي الاحمرا ولا الازرقا ؟


كان جاى على الحمرا 


لارا بنت الملك قال:


> طيب فى اوله ولا نصه وقرب يخلص


معنديش معلومه 
ممكن تتابعيه من الاول على النهار الساعه 12


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

طيب قشطة طيب

حد بقى يقوالى مسلسل الداعية جاى ع قناة اية هو نظرية الجوافة
والساعة كام


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

الداعية​ التحرير​ 00:00​ 12:00 - 17:00​ cbc​ 00:00​ 06:00 - 18:00​ cbc دراما​ 01:00​ 07:00 - 12:00 - 17:00​ نايل دراما​ 01:00​ 09:00 - 19:00​ المحور 2​ 01:00​ 08:00 - 13:00 - 20:00​ cbc+2​ 02:00​ 08:00 - 20:00​ دريم2​ -​ -​ دريم2 +​ -​ -​ صدى البلد دراما​ -​ -​ صدى البلد​ -​ -​ كايرو دراما​ -​ -​ أوسكار دراما​ -​ -​ أونست​ -​ -​ فلسطين​ 21:00​ 05:00​ الظفرة​ 22:00​ 12:00​ الشرقية دراما​ 01:00​ -​
اما نظرية الجوافة على المحور والمحور دراما 
بس المواعيد منزلتش لسه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

معلش ياجورج هتعبك بس اختى زنانة وقاعدة بتسال جنبى
قولى ميعاد مزاج الخير واسم مؤقت


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

مزاج الخير​ النهار​ 23:00​ 07:00
الظفرة​ 19:00​ 01:00
لسه باقى القنوات مقالتش مواعيدها 

اسم مؤقت​ cbc دراما​ 00:00​ 06:00 - 14:00 - 19:00​ القاهرة والناس​ 00:00​  لسه باقى القنوات مقالتش مواعيدها 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

مفيش اخبار عن العقرب ياجو؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

وحكاية حياة ياجورج معلش


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

العقرب مالوش اى مواعيد حتى الان 
قنوات ناقله بس 

حكاية حياة​ الظفرة​ 18:10​ 02:00 - 08:00​ cbc​ 20:00​ 02:00 - 09:00​ البغدادية 2​ 21:00​ -​ أبوظبي الأولى​ 21:00​ 03:00 - 08:00​ أبوظبي +1​ 22:00​ 04:00 - 09:00​ cbc+2​ 22:00​ 04:00 - 11:00​ cbc دراما​ 23:00​ 05:00 - 08:00 - 13:00 - 18:00​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

بجد بنشكرك عالمجهود الرائع ده ياجورج


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

انا بنقل بس صدقينى 
ده مجهود ناس تانيه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

شكرا اوى ياجورج انك ساعدتنى


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 يوليو 2013)

> خليجي؟؟ اظنك بتهزري ههههههه



ليش ان شاء الله؟ مش قد المقام؟


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> شكرا اوى ياجورج انك ساعدتنى


انا بساعد الكل وتحت امركم جميعا 
منورنى 



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليش ان شاء الله؟ مش قد المقام؟


قد المقام ومقامكم فوق العين والراس يا ست الكل 
بس لهجتكم صعبه علينا شويه 
الا بقى لو هتشتغلى مترجمه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

سيدى العزيز مجهودك رائع 
لانى كنت تايهة ومش لاقية حد يقولى على المسلسلات 
وانت مشكور جبتهم كلهم 
بس المشكلة دوقتى انهم كتير اوى واليوم مفهوش غير 24 ساعة ههههههههه
يعنى الواحد يجيب وقت منين يعنى ها ها 
بجد عاوزة اتابع كام مسلسل بس لسة محدتش هيبقوا ايه 
بس مبدئيا الزوجة التانية 
العقرب 
فرح ليلى 
الكبير قوى 
دول بس مبدئيا لحد ما اعرف الباقى واشوفه 
عندك بقى برامج كتير حلوة 
  عنخ امون بتاع رامز يجنن 
انا والعسل نيشان 
فى كذا برنامج 
هنا السؤال بقى 
هجيب وقت منين استفرج على كل ده 
حد يقولى احياه النبى يمكن يكشب فيا ثواب ههههههههه
​


----------



## white.angel (10 يوليو 2013)

*هتبوظونى والقايمه عماله تطول* :t33:
*وماسكه كراسه وقلم شغاله كتابه مواعيد*:t33:
*خلاااص اخر كلام تيي الحاجات اللى هتابعها بس محتاسه فى المواعيد*:new2:

*العراف على الحياه الساعه 7 *
*فوازير مسلسليكو الحياه 8:30*
*رامز عنخ امون نفس الحياه بردو 8:00*
*انا والعسل الحياة 2 الساعه 10:30*

*نيران صديقه*
*حكاية حياه*
*الكبير اوى 3*
*اسفين ياريس بتاع طونى خليفه*
*سمر والرجال الجزء التانى *
*هالة شو *
*مش عارفالهم مواعيد :a82::a82:*
*حد يساعدنى بليز :smil13:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (10 يوليو 2013)

*اعرف هتابع ايه ::: برامج ومسلسلات رمضان :::*

 :::::::::::::::
تجميعه خاصه بمنتدى الكنيسة لمسلسلات  وبرامج رمضان 
::::::::::::::::


فرح ليلى 

بطولة: زكى فطين عبدالوهاب | عبدالرحمن أبو زهرة | ليلى علوي | فراس سعيد 
إخراج: خالد الحجر 
في إطار اجتماعي يتناول المسلسل الحياة بصفة عامة وأسلوب التعايش مع الظروف المحيطة ويدعو من خلال أحداثه إلى ضرورة الاستمتاع بالحياة والتفاؤل من خلال قصة الفتاة ليلى (ليلى علوي) التي تجاوزت الأربعين من عمرها ولم تتزوج، حتى يظهر في حياتها أدهم "فراس سعيد" مقتحما حياتها ومحاولا تغيير أسلوبها ونظرتها للحياة.



أهل الهوى 
بطولة: فاروق الفيشاوى | إيمان البحر درويش | مادلين طبر | دينا 
إخراج: عمر عبدالعزيز 
يتناول المسلسل السيرة الذاتية للشاعر العظيم بيرم التونسي الذي يُعْتَبَر أبو الشعر العامي .


الزوجة الثانية 
بطولة: عمرو عبدالجليل | أحمد صيام | علا غانم | عمرو واكد 
إخراج: خيرى بشارة 
تحت راية القهر والظلم والاستعباد يعييش الفلاحيين بإحدى القرى الريفية التي يحكمها في استبداد عمدتها الثري الذي يقرر الزواج من إحدى نساء القرية حتى يتمكن من اﻹنجاب بعد أن فقد الأمل في إنجاب زوجته العاقر وفي قهر يجبر الفلاح أبو العلا على تطليق زوجته فاطمة للزواج منها لكنها تمنع نفسها عنه وتصبح حامل من زوجها الحقيقي أبو العلا مما يتسبب ذلك في موت العمدة عقب إصابته بالشلل التام وتبدأ فاطمة في إعادة كل ماهو مسلوب من الفقراء وإعطاء كل ذي حق حقه.



المعزب 
بطولة: محمد المنصور | عبدالرحمن العقل | احمد جوهر | منى شداد 
إخراج: البيلي أحمد 
تدور أحداث المسلسل في إطار كواليس أصحاب المال والأعمال موضحا نفوذهم وسلطتهم من صفقات وأعمال مشبوهة من جهة وبين نزوات ورغبات من جهة أخرى وحياة تلك الفئة من المجتمع وتأثيرها في الحياة الاجتماعية في صراع درامي مثير ومشوق.



الحكر 
بطولة: فتحى عبدالوهاب | يوسف شعبان | هنا شيحة | فتوح احمد 
إخراج: فاضل الجارحى | احمد صقر 
تدور أحداث المسلسل في أحد مدن القاهرة القديمة حيث يتعرف " علي العجمي" ذلك الرجل المسن الأعرج الذي يهابه الجميع فهو رجل ذو فطنة على " عبادة" ذلك الشاب عامل الدليفري عندما ينقذه من مطاردة بعض رجال الحكر له علي أثر مشاجرة أثناء لعب القمار . كما يتعرف على غازي أبو جبل وهو عم عجمي رجل ثري ليس له أولاد يعطف علي شباب الحكر الفقراء ويجد لهم عملا لديه ، فتعمل " ملك " التي تركها زوجها وهي حامل وابنتها " حورية " كخادمات في قصره . تعامل ملك ابنها عبادة بجفاء بعكس حورية شقيقته والتي تكبره بسبعة عشرة عاما والتي تعامله بحنان وتخشي عليه .. يكتشف عبادة أن حورية هي أمه الحقيقية وقد ولدته بعد اغتصابها من مجهول واضطرت أمها ملك نسبه لنفسها بعد سقوط حملها دراءا للفضيحة .. يقترب عبادة من عجمي الذي يعلمه بعض المهارات التي يتقنها ويطلب منه قتل غازي لتؤول أمواله إليه ويوافق عبادة خاصة أنه يحب فاتن ابنة عجمي ولكنه يتراجع في آخر لحظة ولا يتمكن من قتله .. يغضب عجمي ويقرر تزويج فاتن من تحسين صديق عبادة والذي وافق علي كل طلباته من أجلها .. في نفس الوقت نتعرف علي أنهار ابنة حكمت .. تزوجت حكمت منذ زمن قبل ولادة أنهار من صقر شقيق غازي لذي توفي واستولي شقيق حكمت علي ميراثها ويزوجها من والد أنهار وهو ضعيف الشخصية ويخشي منه .. يتولد لدي أنهار شعور بالبغض علي جميع الرجال وتقرر النصب عليهم عن طريق التنكر في شخصية فتاة لعوب تتعرف علي بعض لشبب ثم تقوم بسرقتهم والهرب .. ينقذها عبادة من محاولة اعتداء من أحد الشباب فتقع في حبه .. يتزوج غازي أبو جبل من حورية بعد وفاة ملك ويعرض الزواج علي أنهار ولكنها ترفض عرضه



الرجل العناب 
بطولة: هشام ماجد | عصام كاريكا | صلاح عبدالله | انتصار 
إخراج: شادى على | كريوس وديع 
في إطار الخيال العلمي تدور أحداث المسلسل حيث أحد مهاويس الأبحاث العلمية يطلق أصدقائه عليه الرجل العناب، يكتشف عن طريق الصدفة تركيبة يتحول كل من يتناولها إلى إنسان خارق، يحاول مساعدة الناس ألا أن الحكومة تحاول الإساءة لهو إلقاء القبض عليه، وإقناع الشعب بأنه أكذوبة وذلك من خلال البحث عن شخص آخر يشبهه تماماً، ولكن تتعرض مصر لكارثة كبري تجعل الحكومة تطلب مساعدة الرجل العناب.


ذات 
بطولة: نيللى كريم | باسم سمرة | أحمد كمال | هاني عادل 
إخراج: كاملة أبو ذكرى 
يستعرض المسلسل تاريخ مصر الحديث كله منذ عام‏ 1952‏ وهو ميلاد "ذات" بطلة المسلسل إلي مطلع الألفية الجديدة.


مولد وصاحبه غايب 
بطولة: محمد أبو داود | صفية العمرى | فيفى عبده | حسن الرداد 
إخراج: شيرين عادل | جمال خزيم 
 يتناول المسلسل شخصية فتاة فقيرة ، تنقلب حياتها رأساً على عقب عند دخولها في عالم رجال الأعمال أثناء فترة النظام السابق ، ويتم كشف الأسرار والخبايا عن فساد عصر الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك.



خيبر 
بطولة: سامح الصريطى | أحمد ماهر | أحمد رفعت | سامي قفطان 
إخراج: محمد عزيزية 
يركز المسلسل ع حياة اليهود الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والدينية وجلائهم عن الجزيرة العربية وقصة تحالفهم مع من حولهم من القبائل المجاورة والصراعات القائمة بينهم كما يلقي المسلسل الضوء على سمات اليهود وصفاتهم وكيف تكونت لديهم العدواة والبغضاء للأخرين



هابى هاوس 


بطولة: انتصار الشراح | محمد العجيمي | أمل عباس | شهاب حاجيه 
إخراج: حمد البدري 
تدور احداث المسلسل في إطار كوميدي اجتماعي حيث أحد الاشخاص الذي يتوفى ويترك تركة كبيرة ووصية بأن يجتمع افراد عائلته في منزل واحد لمدة ثلاثين يوما وبعدها يفترقوا حسب رغبتهم ...تتوالى الاحداث وتقع العديد من المفارقات والمواقف الكوميدية


الوالدة باشا 
بطولة: لوسى | احمد داود | أحمد فلوكس | سوسن بدر 
امرأة بسيطة يتعرض زوجها للقتل امام عينيها فتضطر إلى تحمل مسئولية ابنائها الاربعة حيث تمتلك كشكا تبيع فيه السجائر والمشروبات عقب ان انقلبت حياتها رأسا على عقب، يشاركها المسؤولية الابن الأكبر (باسم السمرة) ...تتصاعد الاحداث عندما يتهم باسم بجريمة قتل تحاول والدته واشقائه اثبات براءته


الصقر شاهين 
بطولة: تيم حسن | رانيا فريد شوقي | شيرين عادل | أحمد زاهر 
إخراج: عبدالعزيز حشاد 
تدور أحداث المسلسل حول شاب يدعى شاهين يعيش في منطقة الصيادين في الإسكندرية،كما انه ذو جذور صعيدية ويكتشف فيما بعد بأن هناك ثأر قديم عليه.



فى بيتنا حريقة 
بطولة: نشوى مصطفى | عبير مكاوى | هالة فاخر | حسن حسنى 
إخراج: سعيد الرشيدي 
 في إطار اجتماعي تدور أحداث السيت كوم (في بيتنا حريقة) حيث شقيقين يتزوجان من شقيقتين تشب بينهما العديد من الخلافات والمشاحنات ويقوم كل منهم بالعديد من المقالب والمفارقات نكاية في الأخر.



الضابط والجلاد: حضرة الضابط أخي (الجزء الثانى)  
بطولة: فاروق فلوكس | هياتم | سعيد طرابيك | حسن مصطفى 
إخراج: هاني اسماعيل 
الحاج مرشدي هو رجل طيب يقطن بحي السيدة زينب ويمتلك وكالة لبيع الأقمشة متزوج من روحية وله ابنان أحدهما رائد الشرطة محمود المحبوب من أهل الحي الذي يعمل بالقسم الأقرب له، وفى المقابل نجد شقيقه الأصغر ماجد وهو ضابط شرطة أيضا ولكنه ذو شخصية متجبرة فى التعامل مع المتهمين ويسعى لتلفيق التهم لهم والتكسب من وظيفته ويتعالى على أهل الحى، ويدور المسلسل فى إطار بوليسى وتتوالى الأحداث نتيجة التناقض بين شخصية الضابطين حتى قيام ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير


كيكا على العالى 
بطولة: أحمد صفوت | ميس حمدان | هادى الجيار | صلاح رشوان 
إخراج: نادر جلال 
"كيكا على العالى" دراما اجتماعية ترصد الأحوال الاجتماعية والاقتصادية فى المجتمع المصرى.


ميراث الريح 
بطولة: سميه الخشاب | طارق الإبيارى | محمود حميدة | مروة الخطيب 
إخراج: يوسف شرف الدين | محمد صبرى 
تتزوج الفتاة الفقيرة رحمة من أحد رجال الأعمال الأثرياء الذي يكبرها سنا وتعيش معه في حياة مرفهة، إلى أن يحجر ابنائه عليه، فلا ترث شيئا، وتحاول مواصلة حياتها مرة أخرى بالزواج من إبراهيم الذي يرغب في بداية حياة جديدة أيضا بعدما فقد زوجته.


حافة الغضب 
بطولة: حسين فهمى | رانيا محمود ياسين | محمود الجابري | شعبان حسين 
إخراج: حسني صالح 
تدور الأحداث في إطار كوميدي تشويقي في جزئين أولهما حول أستاذ الجامعة وطبيب أمراض النساء (محب)، ووقوعه في حب إحدى تلميذاته إضافة مواقف على مستوى العملي أو الأسري، والجزء الثاني عن شخص شرير وعلاقته بمن حوله


مدرسة الأحلام 
بطولة: ميرفت أمين | صفاء جلال | علاء مرسي | عبدالله مشرف 
إخراج: عادل قطب 
المسلسل تدور أحداثه فى إطار كوميدى ساخر حول أوضاع التعليم الخاص فى مصر ومشاكله وسلبياته وتقوم ميرفت أمين بدور "مني" مديرة مدرسة الأحلام، التى تواجه العديد من مشاكل المدرسين والطلبة، وتدخل فى صراعات مع أولياء الأمور من جانب والمدرسين من جانب آخر .


طيري يا طيارة 
بطولة: مصطفى فهمي | مها أبو عوف | جيهان فاضل | منى هلا 
إخراج: ضياء فهمى 
تدور الأحداث حول السفير المصري لدى إسرائيل والذي يقدم استقالته تعبيرا عن عدم رضاه عن سياساتها، ويعود إلى مصر ليعيش مع ابنتيه المختلفتان في الأفكار تماما


قطط المدينة 
بطولة: صابرين | عزت العلايلى | عايدة رياض | كريم الحسينى 
إخراج: سمير حسين 
يتناول المسلسل فكرة الأشخاص الذين يؤثرون في حياة الآخرين، وذلك من خلال قصة أناس ظلوا طوال حياتهم يخافون من المجهول فيأتي مجموعة من الأشخاص يدخلون حياتهم بشكل مفاجئ ويغيروا في شكلها



الملك النمرود 
بطولة: عابد فهد | يوسف شعبان | فريال يوسف | فريدة الجريدي 
إخراج: محمد زهير رجب | فادي الحكيم 
 تدور أحداث المسلسل حول قصة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام وفرعون وخوفه من ولادة طفل يقضى على عرشه وملكه فيقرر أن يقتل جميع الأطفال الذين يولدون في هذا العام.



حكاية حياة 

بطولة: غادة عبدالرازق | أحمد زاهر | رزان مغربي | خالد سليم 
إخراج: محمد سامي 
رجل أعمال يعيش فى الخارج لسنوات طويلة، يحقق خلالها ثروة طائلة ونجاحات هائلة، ولكنه يتعرض للعديد من المشاكل، مما يجعله يقرر العودة لمصر، وفور عودته يلتقى بالفنانة بفتاة وبمرور الوقت تنشأ بينهما علاقة حب تنتهى بمفاجاة غير متوقعة .




تحت الأرض 
بطولة: ضياء عبدالخالق | نبيل عيسى | أمير كرارة | رشا مهدى 
إخراج: حاتم علي 
 يتعلق الشاب (أمير كرارة) بحب الفتاة (سنجول) التي تبادله نفس المشاعر وتقع في غرامه بعدما ساعدها في محنتها ووقف بجوارها لإخراجها من حالة الحزن الدائم الذي كانت تعيش فيه.. ومع توالي الأحداث تقع مفاجأة غريبة تنهي قصة حبهما 



العقرب 
بطولة: منة فضالي | جمال عبدالناصر | لقاء الخميسي | هالة فاخر 
إخراج: نادر جلال 
- تبدأ أحداث مسلسل (العقرب رقصه الموت) مع شخصية جابر الهجام وهو شاب نراه في بداية الأحداث يقوم بسرقة احد الشقق والعودة حيث يقطن في منطقة عشوائية مع والدته وأخته وأخوه المعاق ذهنيا ونري أن العلاقة بينه وبين والدته متوترة نظرا لأنها لا ترضي عن أفعاله الإجرامية ونري أن العلاقة ما بين جابر وأخته أشجان قوية متينة وان جابر أيضا يحب أخيه المعاق ذهنيا ويعطف عليه كثيرا ويتم القبض على جابر بالمسروقات حيث انه مسجل خطر ويتم تقديمه للمحاكمة ......... وتتوالى الأحداث



مزاج الخير 
بطولة: محمد نجاتى | سميحة أيوب | حسن حسنى | عبير صبرى 
إخراج: مجدي الهواري 
تدور أحداثه في إطار اجتماعى رومانسي، ويجسد فيه الفنان مصطفى شعبان دور شاب فقير يسعى إلى تحقيق طموحاته لإرضاء الفتاة التي يحبها. ويتناول المسلسل من خلال الأحداث مشاكل الشارع المصري في الوقت الحالي راصدًا الحالة المزاجية للمصريين، وكيفية تعاملهم مع الأحداث والأوضاع التى تحيط بهم.


الداعيه 
بطولة: رجاء الجداوى | هانى سلامة | بسمة | لطفى لبيب 
إخراج: محمد جمال العدل 
في إطار رومانسي تدور أحداث المسلسل حيث الداعية الإسلامي (هاني سلامة) الذي يعمل بإحدى القنوات الفضائية الدينية، يتعرف على عازفة الكمان (بسمة) التي تتعلق بحبه ويبادلها نفس الشعور ولكن التزامه الديني يقف حائلا بينه وبينها



العراف 
بطولة: عادل إمام | حسين فهمى | حسن العدل | سعيد طرابيك 
إخراج: رامى إمام 
يعرف كلّ ما يدور حوله لدرجة أنّه سُمّي "العرّاف"، هو نصّاب محترف ولكن يخدمه الحظّ ليتنقل من محافظة إلى أخرى ويحصل على أهمّ المناصب القياديّة والسّياسيّة في البلد، فيما تحاول ضحاياه الوصول إليه للحصول على أموالها.



فض اشتباك 
بطولة: أحمد صفوت | صلاح عبدالله | طارق عبدالعزيز | سلوى عثمان 
إخراج: أحمد صالح 
يتناول المسلسل العلاقات الاجتماعية في مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير والتغييرات التي حدثت للمصريين.


فرعون 
بطولة: خالد صالح | جومانا مراد | حسن عبدالله 
إخراج: وائل إحسان 
تدور أحداث مسلسل مشوار فرعون حول رحله صعود شخصيه "فرعون" التى يجسدها الفنان خالد صالح بدايةً من القاع وصولاً إلى القمة، عبر العديد من الصعاب والمشاكل التي كان عليه التغلب عليها في طريقه


بدون ذكر أسماء 
بطولة: روبى | صفوة | محمد أبو داود | عبدالعزيز مخيون 
إخراج: تامر محسن 
دراما اجتماعية يقدمها الكاتب وحيد حامد تدور داخل حارة مصرية فقيرة تتلون بمشاكل فقرها وتدني المستوى المعيشي لسكانها.



آدم و جميلة 
بطولة: حنان سليمان | بثينة رشوان | عفاف رشاد | حسين الإمام 
إخراج: أحمد سمير فرج | يوسف كمال رزق 
شبت (جميلة) في بيت عمها ووسط زوجته وابنته، وبالرغم من فقدها لوالديها ونشأتها في بيت رجل حاقد غرور يتملكه الطمع وحب المال والنفوذ إلا أنها تعلمت الصبر وتشكلت بالحب والحنان.... تبعدها الأيام عن (آدم) رفيق طفولتها الذي يجبره والده على الزواج من امرأة ثرية لتحقيق مصالحه وأطماعه الشخصية، تشاء الأقدار أن تجمعهما الأيام مرة أخرى إلا أن صراع الأهل وطمعهم تحول بين ارتباطهما مرة أخرى


نقطة ضعف 
بطولة: تهانى راشد | علاء زينهم | أشرف مصيلحي | ناصر سيف 
إخراج: أحمد شفيق 
 في إطار اجتماعي رومانسي تدور أحداث المسلسل حيث طبيب الاسنان (عمر الشناوي) الذي رغم كل علاقاته الغرامية والنسائية المتعددة يبحث عن امرأة واحدة بين النساء ليموج فيها عشقا ولتسيطر على قلبه وعقله، يستمر يبحث عن حلمه حتى تقع في حبه الفتاة (ندى) التي تختلف عن كل الأخريات اللاتي عرفهن، في ذات الوقت يتعرف على الفتاة (سارة) التي تحمل أسرارا قديمة.... ومع توالي الأحداث تنهار كل الأشياء من حول عمر الذي تستيقظ فيه نقطة ضعفه الوحيدة وهي تلك المرة التي يبحث عنها.


موجة حارة 
بطولة: رانيا يوسف | أميرة العايدى | معالى زايد | جيهان فاضل 
إخراج: محمد ياسين 
تدور أحداث مسلسل "موجة حارة" حول عائلة "العاجاتي" التي توفي الأب فيها وسيطرت الأم عليها وهي لديها ولدان الأول ضابط شرطة في مكافحة الآداب يتعرض للمشاكل في عمله بسبب أسلوبه العنيف وتتغير معاملته لزوجته والثاني شاب ثوري يساري يتسبب في المشكلات لشقيقه ولعائلته ، وتجمع الأسرة علاقات عديدة بأسر منها أسرة حمادة غزلان الشهير بتجارته المثيرة للشبهات، والمسلسل يدور في إطار دراما إجتماعية مثيرة تحدث بها العديد من المفاجئات.



نكدب لو قلنا مابنحبش 
بطولة: احمد داود | يسرا | أحمد حاتم | رفيق على أحمد 
إخراج: غادة سليم 
تدور أحداث المسلسل حول مريم "يسرا"، التي ترتبط بأسرتها وتساعدهم بشكل دائم، وتفكر في سعادة من حولها إلى أن يحدث ما يغير حياتها بشكل كامل، ويجعلها تعيد التفكير في طريقتها بالحياة



القاصرات 
بطولة: خالد محمود | عايدة رياض | ياسر جلال | صلاح السعدنى 
إخراج: مجدي ابو عميرة 
تدور أحداث المسلسل حول زواج الفتيات في سن مبكرة


نيران صديقة 
بطولة: احمد داود | منة شلبى | رانيا يوسف | سلوى خطاب 
إخراج: خالد مرعى 
 تدور أحداث المسلسل حول مجموعة من الأصدقاء تربطهم ببعضهم البعض صداقة قوية منذ الدراسة، مع توالي السنوات ورغم افتراق بعضهم نتيجة اختلاف مجالات الحياة تعود الروابط بينهم من جديد وتفتح مواجهات وأسرار تنتهي بأحداث مفاجأة.


يا مالكا قلبي 
بطولة: مرام | آلاء شاكر | شذى حسون | هدى صلاح 
إخراج: عارف الطويل 
في إطار رومانسي تدور أحداث المسلسل حول عبير (شذى حسون) التي تعاني من معاملة زوجها السيئية وتواجه الكثير من المشاكل والعنف الأسري ثم تلقتقي بصديقها جمال (فايز السعيد) الي يحاول مساعدتها في التغلب على مشاكلها الأسرية وإذا به يتعلق بحبها وتنشأ بينهما قصة حب قوية.


الركين 
بطولة: علاء عوض | اشرف طلبة | علاء مرسي | احمد حبشى 
إخراج: جمال عبدالحميد 
 تدور الأحداث في إطار اجتماعي حيث أحد الشباب (محمود عبدالمغني) الحاصل على مؤهل متوسط ويعيش برفقة أهله في منزل متواضع، يتمرد على حاله ويحاول في شكل إيجابي الكفاح للحصول على عمل شريف يؤهله لحياة أفضل



احلى ايام 
بطولة: إدوارد | أحمد حاتم | نادية العراقية | رامز أمير 
إخراج: أسد فولادكار 
مسلسل شبابي ست كوم عباره عن حلقات منفصله متصله من بطوله مجموعه من الوجوه الجديده احمد حاتم ريهام حجاج رامز امير مريهان حسين طارق الابياري


الشك 
بطولة: حسين فهمى | نضال الشافعي | رشا مهدى | شمس 
إخراج: محمد النقلي 
تدور أحداث المسلسل الذي يطرح المشكلات التي يعاني منها المجتمع المصري حالياً بشكل مختلف من خلال أسرة متوسطة الحال تتعرض لضغوط الظروف المحيطة به


بركان ناعم 
بطولة: محمد المنصور | لطيفة المجرن | عبدالرحمن العقل | فاطمة الحوسني 
إخراج: خالد الرفاعى 
 حين تمزج الرومانسية بالقضايا والمشاكل الاجتماعية حتما ستعبر عن واقع حقيقي عن علاقات الحب والزواج والطلاق ومختلف القضايا الاجتماعية والأسرية وتقاليد وعادات المجتمع المحيط.


زهر البنفسج 
بطولة: أحمد راتب | سوسن بدر | اندريه سكاف | وفاء العبدالله 
إخراج: فيصل بني المرجة 
تدور أحداث المسلسل حول الحياة اليومية بين زوجين، متناولة جميع مشاكلهم وخلافهما ومتطورات الحياة التى تنشأ بينهما والعديد من المشاكل التى قد يمر بها غالبية الأزواج فى الواقع.


مكان في القصر 
بطولة: غادة عادل | فادية عبدالغنى | رشوان توفيق | جمال إسماعيل 
إخراج: عادل أديب 
 تدور أحداث المسلسل حول قصر أحد الباشاوات، يتم تأجيره وتحدث فيه جرائم يتهم قاطنوه بها.



أسيا 
بطولة: باسم سمرة | منى زكي | سيد رجب | مها أبو عوف 
إخراج: محمد بكير 
وتدور أحداثه حول قصة فتاة تعمل في الرسم والفنون التشكيلية، ولكنّها تعاني في حياتها من زوجها الطبيب، لكن يجمعهما الخلاف دائما الذى يجعلهما غير قادرين على التواصل، لتتعرض بعد ذلك آسيا لحادثة تفقد على أثرها الذاكرة، فتتغير حياتها تماما لتعمل راقصة بأحد الكازينوهات الليلية وتتوالى الأحداث .




لا تشرب القهوة مع نهال 
بطولة: مجدى كامل | تامر هجرس | سوزان نجم الدين 
إخراج: حسام عبدالرحمن 
 تدور أحداث المسلسل في إطار دراما اجتماعية حيث الإعلامية الشيهرة (سوزان نجم الدين) التي تقم برنامجا يوميا تحاول من خلاله كشف الفساد في المجتمع في الوقت الذي يحاول فيه رجل أعمال فاسد ينتمي لفترة ماقبل الثورة محاربتها.



لعبة الموت 
بطولة: عابد فهد | ماجد المصري | سيرين عبدالنور | ندى ابو فرحات 
إخراج: الليث حجو 
"لعبة الموت" من بطولة سيرين عبد النور، عابد فهد، ماجد المصري، ومن إخراج الليث حجو. تدور احداث المسلسل المقتبس عن رواية "Sleeping With The Enemy" عن نايا التي تجسد دورها عبد النور وهي فتاة جميلة متزوجة من رجل الاعمال عاصم غريب الذي يجسد دوره عابد فهد وهو يعيش هاجساً دائما أن الآخرين يريدون سلبه زوجته، فيفرض عليها حصاراً يدفعها الى أن تطلب منه الطلاق فيهددها حينها بالقتل. وعندما تضيق بها الطرق والسبل تنتنحر نايا عن طريق الفقز خلال رحلة بحرية، ويبقى عاصم يعيش على امل ان تعود. ولكننا نرى نايا مجدداً في مصر حيث تبدأ حياة جديدة في شركة هندسة يملكها رأفت الذي يجسد دوره ماجد المصري والذي تعيد اليه الامل في الحياه



رجل الغراب 
بطولة: ايمي سمير غانم | تامر يسري | حنان سليمان | عزة لبيب 
إخراج: ياسر زايد 
 في إطار كوميدي تتدور أحداث المسلسل حول فتاة عادية تعمل بأحد بيوت الأزياء الكبيرة وتتعرض من خلال وظيفتها للتعامل مع مستويات اجتماعية مختلفة أعلى منها مما يؤثر ذلك على حياتها خاصة إحساسها الدائم بأنها ليست جميلة.. تتصاعد الأحداث في إطار درامي عندما تضطرها تلك المهنة للدخول في مواقف غريبة.


خلف الله 
بطولة: نور الشريف | عبير صبرى | صبا مبارك | مدحت تيخا 
إخراج: حسني صالح 
 في إطار الدراما التراجيدية تدور الأحداث في إحدى القرى البعيدة حيث شخصية خلف الله (نور الشريف) صاحب الكرامات والذي يجد لدى أبناء قريته وأهلها ثقة كبيرة ومكانة عظيمة لتوقعه حدوث العديد من المواقف الغريبة التي تحدث في القرية مما يجعل تلك الميزة سبل لتأمين حياته وتحقيق ملاذاته محاولا الحفاظ في ذات الوقت على عادته وتقاليده التي ورثها عن أجداده، تتناول الأحداث ما حدث مؤخرا في المنطقة العربية من ثورات وكيف أثر ذلك على المنطقة والقرية.



نظرية الجوافة 
بطولة: سماح أنور | رجاء الجداوى | علاء مرسي | هالة صدقى 
إخراج: مدحت السباعى 
 تدور أحداث المسلسل في إطار كوميدي عن ثورة 25 يناير من خلال شخصية طبيبية نفسية (إلهام شاهين) التي تلاحظ أن المرضى المترددين على عيادتها النفسية أصبح عددهم أكثر بكثير وأن أكثر مشاكلهم النفسية مرتبطة ارتباط وثيق بما يحدث في المجتمع ومصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير.



كلمنى عن بكرة 
بطولة: عزت العلايلى | هشام سليم | كريمة مختار 
إخراج: محمد أبو سيف 
 يتناول المسلسل أحلام الفتيات والمرأة بصفة عامة وكل ما يطلق بحياتهن وأحلامهن وما يطمحن فيه، واقتناع من حولها بأنها خلقت لتصبح أما وزوجة فقط



قشطة وعسل 
بطولة: سمير غانم | لطفى لبيب | دينا | علا غانم 
إخراج: سيد عيسوي 
 في إطار كوميدي تدور الحلقات منفصلة متصلة حول عائلتين مختلفتين في المستوى الاجتماعي والثقافي يقطنا في نفس العقار تنشأ بينهما العديد من المشاكل وتحدث مواقف كوميدية غريبة عندما يقرر أحد أفراد العائلتين مصاهرة العائلة الأخرى.



حاميها وحراميها 
بطولة: منة فضالي | عايدة رياض | عبدالله مشرف | أيمن عزب | سامح حسين
إخراج: عصام شعبان 
 تدور أحداث المسلسل حول شخصية المحامي (فطين) الذي يحاول الدافع عن الحق والعدل متمثلا في حاميها وعلى الجهة الأخرى حراميها (ميشو) القاتل الأجير الذي يقع في شر أعماله بعد مقابلته لفطين.


الكبير قوى 3 
بطولة: دلال عبدالعزيز | أحمد مكي | دنيا سمير غانم | محمد سلام 
إخراج: أحمد الجندي | هشام فتحى 
تدور أحداث الجزء الثالث من المسلسل حول منافسة ثلاث أشقاء يتصارعون على ميراث والدهم.



أى دمعة حزن لا 
بطولة: غازي حسين | امل العوضي | مروة محمد | ناصر عباس 
إخراج: محمد القفاص | فهد مندي 
 تدور أحداث المسلسل من خلال ثلاث قصص من بينهم قصة روز ( مروة محمد) التي يستغلها زوجها أبشع استغلال من خلال عملها في أحد البنوك ويدفع بها للنصب على العملاء البنك.



جداول 
بطولة: رحاب الجمل | أحمد فؤاد سليم | سهير رمزى | عمر حسن يوسف 
إخراج: عادل الأعصر 
 تعيش الست جداول (سهير رمزي) في حي باب الشعرية برفقة زوجها (كامل القرش) وتتحمل معها أعباء الحياة حيث تعمل كخياطة وتحاول جاهدة مساعدته، تقنعها صديقتها بالسفر إلى دبي والعمل هناك لتحسين دخلها المادي ودخل أسرتها



عويضة تيتانيك 
بطولة: طلعت زكريا | ميسرة 
تدور الأحداث حول شخص اسمه عويضة يعانى مشاكل عديدة بسبب ازمة البطالة ويبحث عن شغل ليتزوج من حبيبته لكنه فى كل يوم يحاول اختراع عمل له ويفشل فى النهاية ويسلط العمل الضوء على السلبيات التى يعيشها الشعب المصرى بعد الثورة ووصول الاخوان للحكم فى اطار كوميدى ساخر


أمير ورحلة الأساطير 
بطولة: محمد هنيدى | أحمد السقا | أحمد عز 
إخراج: خالد عبدالعليم 
يتكون المسلسل من خمسة أجزاء كل جزء يتناول من خلاله سيرة حياة إحدى الشخصيات التاريخة التي أثرت بأعمالها وإنجازاتها ومن ضمنها القائد صلاح الدين الايوبي، والملكة نفرتيتي




آخر عمارة على اليمين 
بطولة: عنبر | سعيد عبدالغنى | مها أبو عوف | هادى الجيار 
إخراج: اسامة البدرى 
يتناول المسلسل في إطار كوميدي العديد من القضايا ومشاكل المجتمع المصري بشكل خاص



اسم مؤقت 
بطولة: صبرى عبدالمنعم | يوسف الشريف | زكى فطين عبدالوهاب | شيرين عادل 
إخراج: أحمد نادر جلال 
 مزيج من الأكشن والإثارة والتشويق تدور أحداث المسلسل حول أحد رجال الأعمال (يوسف الشريف) الذي يقرر العودة إلى وطنه بعد غياب طال لأكثر من 10 سنوات استطاع فيها أن يحقق نجاح وثروة كبيرة،، يتعرض لحادث أليم يفقد على إثره الذاكرة ويصبح صريع الذكريات ومحاولة التعرف على شخصيته الحقيقة.



كش ملك 
بطولة: عايدة رياض | إبراهيم يسرى | مجدى كامل | إنعام سالوسة 
إخراج: حسام عبدالرحمن 
تدور أحداث المسلسل حول رجل أعمال يدعي (طلعت السخيلى) وزوجته (هبة العسيلي) والتي تفكر في الظهور في إحدي البرامج التليفزيونية الشهيرة وتستطيع التوصل إلي مذيعة البرنامج (منال الصاوي) لتطلب منها إستضافتها في البرنامج لكنها تفاجئ بإعتراض زوجها طلعت علي هذه الفكرة خوفا من فتح ملف قديم خاص خاص بجريمة قتل راح ضحيتها أحد أصدقائه و اتهم بقتله نظرا لحبه لهبة ولكن تتم تبرئته ، ولكن تستطيع (هبة) تنفيذ فكرتها ولكنها تلقي مصرعها أثناء تسجيل البرنامج ويشعر طلعت بالخوف مما قد يتضمنه الشريط الذي سجلته زوجته وفي الوقت الذي تصر فيه المذيعة ( منال) علي تقديم حلقة خاصة عن الزوجة الراحلة يحاول طلعت منعها حرصا علي إخفاء الماضي بكل ما يطويه .



توتة ننة 
مسلسل كارتوني يقدم بعد النصائح للأطفال من خلال حكاية يومية تحكيها الجدة توتة لحفيدها.



الف سلامة 
بطولة: منى هلا | جيهان قمرى | نبيل نور الدين | أحمد صيام  |  احمد عيد 
إخراج: حسام النبوي 
 المسلسل يتكون من ثلاث أجزاء كل جزء عشر حلقات تدور في إطار كوميدي ساخر حول شخصية المدعو سلامة (أحمد عيد) الذي يخرج من السجن عقب إتهامه بالسرقة ويبحث عن عمل ويضطر للعمل كممرض لدى أحد عجوز مستغلا عمله ذلك لسرقته.



سوسكا والبنات 
بطولة: سهير البابلى | عزت أبو عوف | رامي غيط 
إخراج: مي مسحال 
 تعود الدكتور رقية (سهير البابلي) من الخارج وتقرر تحويل منزلها إلى بيت للمغتربات حتى تتمكن من تقديم يد المساعدة لهن خاصة بعد ما لاقته في الغربة، وتعيش معاهن مشاكلهن


جوز ماما ج3 
بطولة: سحر كامل | رجاء الجداوى | هالة صدقى | أحمد بدير 
إخراج: أحمد البدري 
 استكمالا للجزئيين السابقين من سيت كوم جوز ماما تدور الأحداث حييث تظل سلمى في نفس المشكلة للبحث عن زوج لها يناسب ظروفها وحياة ابنها وليد.


:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


برامج المقالب في رمضان
 رامز عنخ امون-رامز جلال

"رامز عنخ آمون" مومياء ترعب النجوم فى رمضان


 يستمر الفنان الكوميدى رامز جلال، فى إثارة الرعب وإصطناع "المقالب" لأصدقائه فى الوسط الفنى من خلال برامجه، حيث يقوم رامز بتجديد مقالبه من خلال برنامجه الجديد"رامز عنخ آمون"

 يتسم البرنامج باكتشاف النجوم داخل مقابر فرعونية، حيث يقوم رامز بالتنكر علي شكل مومياء لكي يرعب اصدقائه في الوسط الفني، ومن النجوم الذين استضافهم رامز في البرنامج هيفاء وهبي ومحمد هنيدي ونيللي كريم وإنجي علي واللبنانية لاميتا فرنجيه.

 البرنامج من إنتاج قنوات "الحياة"، ومن المقرر أن يتم عرضه على شاشتها بشكل حصري.‬ 

من غير زعل-ريهام سعيد وسعد الصغير

شترك المطرب الشعبى سعد الصغير مع المذيعة ريهام سعيد فى تقديم البرنامج الكوميدى السياسى «من غير زعل»، والذى يستضيف شخصيات عامة من السياسة ونجوم الفن فى حوارات يجريها سعد وريهام، حيث يتفقان على أن يقوم أحدهما بأخذ موقف معادٍ للضيف، ويتم تصعيد الموقف إلى حد التشاجر بينهما أثناء الحلقة، وفى النهاية يكتشف الضيف أنه وقع ضحية مقلب، وانتهى الثنائى من تسجيل جميع حلقات البرنامج، ومن النجوم الذين تم التصوير معهم ماجد المصرى ودينا وحمادة هلال وآيتن عامر ووفاء عامر.

 في الهوا سوا-ادوارد

 استضافة إدوارد للنجوم  في التليفريك حيث يتم تصويره في منطقة بورتو السخنة ومن خلال ذلك يضع إدوارد الضيف في مأزق لترصد كاميرات البرنامج ردود الأفعال.

 تجدر الإشارة إلى إن القائمين على البرنامج استقروا على اسم "في الهوا سوا" بعد ما كان من المقرر عرضه تحت عنوان بين السما والأرض.


 السرداب-رشا الخطيب  

 تدور فكرته عن تحدى ومغامرة يقوم الفنان بها يمر خلالها بثلاث مراحل مختلفة وصعبة جدا ،بالاضافة الى وجود حيوانات مفترسة وثعابين مختلفة فى البرنامج  وهناك بعض الفنانين الضيوف حدث لهم إصابات فى البرنامج .


​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (10 يوليو 2013)

مواعيد البرامج والمسلسلات على مختلف القنوات 


























مسلسلات قناة أونست بدون فواصل على التردد 10815 أفقى 27500
 فى حاجات جديدة وحاجات قديمة

 1- العقرب منذر ريحانة)
 2- ألف ليلة وليلة (شيريهان)
 3- فض أشتباك (أحمد صفوت)
 4- فطوطة (سمير غانم)
 5- خلف الله (نور الشريف)
 6- برنامج " سنوات الحب " يقدمه الشيخ " محمد الصاوي
 7- خالد بن الوليد (سامر المصرى)


مسلسلات قنوات دريم فى رمضان

 1- بدون ذكر أسماء
 2- نيران صديقة 
 3- ذات
 4- خلف الله
 5- نكدب لو قلنا ما بنحبش
 6- الرجل العناب
 7- أسم مؤقت 
 8- موجة حارة
 9- فرعون 
 10- الداعية
 11- مزاج الخير
 12- الزوجة الثانيه 
 13- ميراث الريح
 14- ربع مشكل


مسلسلات قناة المحور فى رمضان 

 1- أسم مؤقت
 2- الداعية
 3- الركين
 4- الشك 
 5- فض أشتباك
 6- مزاج الخير 
 7- نظرية الجوافة
 8- فرح ليلى 
 9- حاميها و حراميها
 10- العقرب


مسلسلات قنوات النهار فى رمضان

 1- على كف عفريت
 2- تحت الأرض 
 3- فرح ليلى 
 4- الزوجة الثانية
 5- الشك
 6- مزاج الخير 
 7- ألف سلامة

مسلسلات قنوات cbc فى رمضان

 1- حكاية حياة
 2- أسم مؤقت
 3- الكبير
 4- الداعية
 5- لعبة الموت 
 6- الوالدة باشا 
 7- مزاج الخير


قائمة القنوات النهائية التي تعاقدت لاذاعة مسلسل فيفي عبده في رمضان - بعد تعثر المفاوضات مع CBC والغاء التعاقد لاختلاف على الشروط المادية

 مسلسل فيفي عبده ( مولد وصحبه غايب ) رمضان 2013
 على شاشات :
 * مجموعة أوربت - قناة مسلسلات
 * مجموعة قنوات الحياة
 * مجموعة MBC

مسلسل العقرب علي قناة crt دراما
 الساعة6 مساء والاعادة 12 ظهرا

مسلسل حاميها وحراميها علي قناة crt دراما
 7 مساء والاعادة 1 ظهرا


مسلسلات وست كوم نايل كوميدي

 ونيس والعباد واحوال البلاد
 22:30 - 07:30 - 13:30

 الف سلامة
 00:00 - 12:30

 قشطة وعسل
 01:00 - 11:00

 صيام صيام
 01:30 - 17:30

 جوز ماما 3
 02:00 - 10:00

 عبد الله كل مرة
 05:30 - 11:30

 الف ليلة وليلة 
 06:00 - 11:30


مسلسلات قناة نايل العائلة

 فرح ليلي
 20:00 - 06:00 - 11:00

 الزوجة الثاية
 00:00 - 15:00

 قشطة وعسل
 19:00 - 03:30

 مدرسة الاحلام
 22:00 


مسلسلات قناة نايل لايف

 الركين
 00:00 - 10:00 - 18:00

 فرح ليلي
 01:00 - 13:00 - 19:00

 الزوجة الثانية
 04:000 - 16:00 - 21:00

 مدرسة الاحلام
 5:30 - 13:00 - 18:00

مواعيد قناة النهار العامة
 من الليلة

 مزاج الخير
 23:00 - 07:00

 الشك
 00:00 - 08:00

 الزوجة الثانية
 01:00 - 09:00

 فرح ليلي
 02:00 - 10:00 - 17:00
 ==================
 جميع المواعيد بتوقيت مصر (GMT+2)


قناة نايل دراما
 ربيع الغضب
 22:00 - 12:00
 اهل الهوي
 11:00 - 07:00 - 13:00
 فرح ليلي 
 00:00 - 08:00 - 18:00
 الزوجة الثانية
 02:00 - 10:00 - 20:00

الركين
 03:00 - 11:00 - 21:00
 كان ياما كان 
 04:00 - 17:00
 طيري يا طيارة 
 05:00 - 14:00
 =============
 جميع المواعيد بتوقيت مصر (GMT+2)



مواعيد مسلسلات MBC مصر


 جميع المواعيد بتوقيت مصر (GMT+2)





مسسلسلات ومواعيد قناة الشرقية دراما

 تحت الارض 
 10:00
 خلف الله
 15:00
 الداعية
 01:00

 جميع المواعيد بتوقيت مصر (GMT+2)


حصريا
 مواعيد مسلسلات CBC

 الداعية
 على CBC
 00:00 - 06:00 - 18:00
 على CBC دراما
 01:00 - 07:00 - 12:00 - 17:00

 اسم مؤقت 
 على CBC دراما
 00:00 - 06:00 - 14:00 - 19:00

 حكاية حياة
 على CBC 
 20:00 - 02:00 - 08:00
 على CBC دراما
 23:00 - 05:00 - 13:00 - 18:00

 الوالدة باشا
 على CBC
 21:00 - 04:00 - 11:00
 على CBC دراما 
 20:00 - 02:00 - 09:00 - 15:00

 الكبير الجزء الثالث
 على CBC 
 19:00 - 01:00 - 10:00
 على CBC دراما
 22:00 - 04:00 - 11:00 - 16:00

 لعبة الموت
 على CBC
 23:00 - 05:00 - 16:00
 على CBC دراما
 21:00 - 05:00 - 10:00
 ================
 جميع المسلسلات على CBC ستعاد بعد ساعتين على CBC +2
 ================
 جميع المواعيد بتوقيت مصر (GMT+2)


​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (10 يوليو 2013)

يتبع 


رد محجوز

when i want 
 اكتب حاجه  
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

*مجهود رائع يا بوب
بس احياه النبى مش كنت قولت بالمرة مواعيد المسلسلات والبرامج 
وعلى قنوات ايه *
:a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (10 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مجهود رائع يا بوب
> بس احياه النبى مش كنت قولت بالمرة مواعيد المسلسلات والبرامج
> وعلى قنوات ايه *
> :a63::a63::a63:​



تم التعديل ووضع المواعيد فى المشاركات​


----------



## oesi no (10 يوليو 2013)

الحلقة الاولى من مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان مشاهدة مباشرة 

العقرب 

مزاج الخير

الف سلامة 

نظرية الجوافة

الرجل العناب 

حكاية حياة 

فرعون 

حاميها وحراميها 

موجة حارة 

نكدب لو قولنا مبنحبش 

خلف الله 

ميراث الريح 

بدون ذكر اسماء 

الشك 

نيران صديقة 

فرح ليلى 

الداعيه 

الركين 

برنامج الوش التانى عزب شوو 

الزوجة التانيه 

الصقر شاهين 

ونيس والعباد واحوال البلاد 

ربيع الغضب 

ذات 

هيتم اضافة اى حاجة تانيه تقع قدامى فى نفس المشاركة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

انا اتفرجت على نصهم وعاجبونى بقى اوووووووووووف
اتفرج انا ع اية ولا اية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

اعمل خير فى اختك بقى وهاتلى حلقة رامز عنخ امون


----------



## oesi no (10 يوليو 2013)

رامز اول حلقة النهاردة الساعه 8 بليل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

على قناة الحياة الحمرا صوح


----------



## oesi no (10 يوليو 2013)

ايوة صح 
تم اضافة مسلسل ذات


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يوليو 2013)

*كلامى طلع صح ولالا نفس القصص القديمة  محفوظة انا كنت زمان بتفرج عليهم اخبارى علشان البيت  يعنى بس دلوقتى مش بحب اشوف التليفزيون  وخصوصا المسلسلات  كلها نمط واحد ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2013)

شاركونى صفحة أعمال فنية على الفيس بوك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 يوليو 2013)

انا اتفرجت عالشك (حلوو جدا وشكله هيبقي التوب في المسلسلات )
والركين (شكله مسلسل جامد)
والعقرب (منذر ريحانه ده مالوش حل)
والزوجه التانيه 
ومزاج الخير
ونيران صديقه (توهت فيه شوية بس هفهمة)
وبجد كلهم مش باطليين ابداا

لسه فاضلي
الوالده باشا
وحكاية حياة
وتحت الارض
وفرعون
والعراف
وشوية برامج كده
وهبقي اقولكم رائي ^,*​


----------



## white.angel (10 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ونيران صديقه (توهت فيه شوية بس هفهمة)​


*انا كنت متحمسه ليه اوى لما شفت البرومو* :66:
*بس لما شفت الحلقه الاولى تهت ومفهمتش حاجة *:thnk0001:
*فاتحمست اكتررررر* :smile01
*بحب الساسبنس والتوهان :ura1:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

الشك جامد اوى
واسم مؤقت تحفة
ونظراية الجوافة مش بطال
البرامج لسة بقى


----------



## grges monir (10 يوليو 2013)

> *بس لما شفت الحلقه الاولى تهت ومفهمتش حاجة *:thnk0001:


عشان انتى وايت اخرك افلام بوليوود مش هوليوود ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

اتفرجت على 
الركين شكله مسلسل جامد 
العقرب فظيع 
الزوجة التانية عجبنى برده 
عاوزة اعرف ميعاد نيران صديقه 
والشك علشان انا تايهة ههههههههه
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 يوليو 2013)

الله يجبر بخاطرك اوسي

رورو
ماشاء الله صحتك كويسه ازاي شوفتي كل دي المسلسلات في يوم
اكيد عشان فاطره وبتبلبعي قدام تي في ههههههه..
اعتمد عليك بعد ماتخلصيهم قوليلي الاحلى واحد فيهم


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> رورو
> ماشاء الله صحتك كويسه ازاي شوفتي كل دي المسلسلات في يوم
> اكيد عشان فاطره وبتبلبعي قدام تي في ههههههه..
> اعتمد عليك بعد ماتخلصيهم قوليلي الاحلى واحد فيهم


ههههههههههههه هو انا كدا تابعت حاجة يا هيوف 
انا حاسة انى تايهة لسة مش عارفة احفظ المواعيد 
حاضر من عيونى هتابع وابقى اقولك هههههههه
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يوليو 2013)

* انا ولا هشوف واحد منهم ممكن رامز   فقط علشان الضحك فقط  لكن مسلسل مستحيل  اتفرج على افلام او مسلسلات عربية  بطلت  نهائيا مش بحب افلام والمسلسلات العربية ​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 يوليو 2013)

انا بعد تفكييييييييير 
و لان مافيش وقت اتابع حاجة 

هتابع الكبيييييييييير اووووي 3 علشان اضحك شوية 

و مسلسل العارف
واحتمال قليل اشوف الداعية 

وبس كدة 

بس الموضوع ذي العسل بجد  و فكرته جميييلة 

و اتفرجت على حلقة العراف كدة و اضايقت جدا علشان عادل امام ماظهرش فيها خالص 
بس شكلها كدة هيبقى جامد جدا

فاضل الكبييييير اووي عايزة اعرف بتيجي امتى بليييز


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

*وانا كمان يا موكى بضم صوتى لصوتك 
عاوزة اعرف الكبير قوى بيجى امتى وفين ههههههههههه*​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (10 يوليو 2013)

انا بعتبر ان المسلسلات بتخدم الممثلين اكثر بكتير
من المتفرجين 
لان هما بيلاقوا اعمال جديدة ياخدوا عليها فلوس وخلاص
اما احنا كجمهور بنتصدع وخلاص

لدرجة انا كنت السنة اللي فاتت في رمضان اتابع تعبيرات
الممثلين واداءهم الصوتي دون التفكير في معاني كلام
سيناريو او سكريبت المسلسل اللي بيمثلوه

عشان اتعلم التمثيل اكتر لا اكثر ولا اقل

ورمضان دا مش ناوي اشوف فيه ولا مسلسل

اشكرك اخي الغالي علي الموضوع اللي وايد متميز
واستمتعت فيه كتير كتير


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (10 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> انا بعد تفكييييييييير
> و لان مافيش وقت اتابع حاجة
> 
> هتابع الكبيييييييييير اووووي 3 علشان اضحك شوية
> ...






رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا كمان يا موكى بضم صوتى لصوتك
> عاوزة اعرف الكبير قوى بيجى امتى وفين ههههههههههه*​




مواعيد  الكبير قوى ج 3  لموسم 2013





​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

انا اتفرجت على حكاية حياة
لا بجد تحفة وهتابعه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*اتفرجت على مسلسل القاصرات 
شكله حلو اوى 
بس كان دمى محروق من سعيد صالح وهو متجوز اطفال صغيرة 
والبنت ماتت معتقدش انه لسة فى بلاد فى الصعيد لسة كدا *​


----------



## Veronicaa (11 يوليو 2013)

انا ناوية اتفرج علي:

العراف
الداعية
لعبة الموت 
الزوجة الثانية
نظرية الجوافة
كلمني عن بكرا 
القاصرات
عويضة تيتانيك


شفت اليوم: العراف نص ساعة موسيقى وعادل مظهرش:thnk0001: بس عجبتني الموسيقى هادئة وشيكككك :smile01
والزوجة الثانية... عجبني لحد ما

الباقي معرفتش وقتهم
ممكن حد يساعدني:giveup:


----------



## Veronicaa (11 يوليو 2013)

نسيت برنامج انا والعسل كانت الحلقة اليوم رائعة مع اصالة وغدا ستكون اروع بالتاكيد فالضيف هو باسم يوسف

انتظرها على نار....


----------



## white.angel (11 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> عشان انتى وايت اخرك افلام بوليوود مش هوليوود ههههههههه


ايه علاقة نيران صديقه بهوليوود اصلا :bomb:
دة لمنه شلبى ... يعنى امبابه .. دة اخرها 
ههههههههههههههههه

 الاسم مأخوذ عن كتاب نيران صديقه لعلاء الاسوانى ... 

وبخصوص موضوع بوليوود .. اللهم انى صائمه :2:


----------



## white.angel (11 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> عاوزة اعرف ميعاد نيران صديقه
> ​


*اذاعه الساعه 1 صباحاً على دريم1*
*واعاده الساعه 4.30 على mbc*
*والساعه 5 على دريم1*

*قلبى الصغيرلا يحتمل انى اشوفه الساعه 1 عشان الكوابيس والحاجات تييي فاشوفه الساعه 5 :2:*​


----------



## grges monir (11 يوليو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> ايه علاقة نيران صديقه بهوليوود اصلا :bomb:
> دة لمنه شلبى ... يعنى امبابه .. دة اخرها
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


العلاقة انة  مسلسل اثارة بيحاول يكون فية شوية تعقيد
وعشانن انتى واخدة على الاثارة السهلة البيولودية فقلتى مقدرتش استوعبة هههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يوليو 2013)

انا شوفت رامز عنخ امون
يالهوى خالد صعب عليا اوى 

والقاصرات جامد اوى 
بس غيظنى اوى وهو بيتجوز عيال قد احفاده كدة ويموتهم


----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> ايه علاقة نيران صديقه بهوليوود اصلا :bomb:
> دة لمنه شلبى ... يعنى امبابه .. دة اخرها
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



مالها امبابة :bomb::bomb:
انا تابعت
 - حكاية حياة حلو جدا واداء روجينا فيه حلو جداااااااا 
- مزاج الخير تقليدى 
- العقرب  الحلقة الاولى فيها شويه افوره انما ايه فللله مش عاجبنى خالص واتمنى الاحداث تتعدل 
- اسم مؤقت مسلسل حلو يشدك فى كل اوقاته 
- الشك من اقوى مسلسلات رمضان السنه دى ان شاء الله 
- الكبير اوى ,,,, كوميدى جدا 
- رامز عنخ امون ,,,,, الواد ده هيموت فى مقلب 
- الراجل العناب ,,,,,, مش عارفله يمكن فى الحلقة التانيه الدنيا تتعدل منهم او توضح 

حد عنده مقترحات لمسلسلات تانيه تكون قويه ؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> مالها امبابة :bomb::bomb:
> انا تابعت
> - حكاية حياة حلو جدا واداء روجينا فيه حلو جداااااااا
> - مزاج الخير تقليدى
> ...


*فعلا الشك من اقوى المسلسلات 
الركين شكله مسلسل جامد برده 
القاصرات حلو وفكرته جديدة 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*ونسيت كمان الصقر شاهين شكله مسلسل جامد 
لو حد يعرف برنامح ادوارد بيجى امتى وعلى قناه ايه ياريت يقولى *​


----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2013)

برنامج ادوارد بيجى على النهار 
الساعه 9 مساء


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> برنامج ادوارد بيجى على النهار
> الساعه 9 مساء


*ميرسى جووووو *​


----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2013)

القاصرات والركين ... اجيب وقت منين 
الكبير اوى الساعه 7 
الرجل العناب 8 
حكاية حياة 9 
بدون ذكر اسماء 10 
الشك 11
اسم مؤقت 12 
العقرب 1 
مفيش اوقات تانيه هههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> القاصرات والركين ... اجيب وقت منين
> الكبير اوى الساعه 7
> الرجل العناب 8
> حكاية حياة 9
> ...


الركين بتيجى على دراما الساعة 5 ممكن تتابعه 
انا كمان حاسه ان المسلسلات كتير ومش عارفة اركز واحفظ مواعيد ولا قنوات كمان هههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الركين بتيجى على دراما الساعة 5 ممكن تتابعه
> انا كمان حاسه ان المسلسلات كتير ومش عارفة اركز واحفظ مواعيد ولا قنوات كمان هههههههههههه


5 بدرى اوى على 
انا بخلص شغل 3 بوصل البيت 5 
بريح ساعتين وبعدهم ببتدى اتابع 
يابختكم قاعدين فى البيت 
انا مش بحقد 
انا بحسد  بس هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> 5 بدرى اوى على
> انا بخلص شغل 3 بوصل البيت 5
> بريح ساعتين وبعدهم ببتدى اتابع
> يابختكم قاعدين فى البيت
> ...


ههههههههههههه ما احنا قاعدين فى البيت وتايهين من كتر المسلسلات 
نص المسلسلات بتقى شغالة فى وقت واحد على كذا قناه ههههههه
يعنى هى هى توهان 
احسد واحقد برحتك هههههههه


----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههه ما احنا قاعدين فى البيت وتايهين من كتر المسلسلات
> نص المسلسلات بتقى شغالة فى وقت واحد على كذا قناه ههههههه
> يعنى هى هى توهان
> احسد واحقد برحتك هههههههه


شكلك عاوزه مساعدة اسبشيال 
قولى المسلسلات اللى عاوزاها وانا ارتبلك مواعيد بقنوات هههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> شكلك عاوزه مساعدة اسبشيال
> قولى المسلسلات اللى عاوزاها وانا ارتبلك مواعيد بقنوات هههههههههههههه


*احياه النبى بتتكلم جد تكسب فيا ثواب وحسنة فى رمضان ههههههه
بص يا سيدى بس افتكر ان انت اللى طلبت 
-الشك 
-الف سلامة 
-نيران صديقة 
-العراف
-العقرب 
-حكاية حياه 
-اسم مؤقت 
-فرح ليلى 
كفياة كدا لانى نسيت اسماء المسلسلات من كترهم ههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2013)

*لحد دلوقتى الشك ونيران صديقه الاتنين جامدين وهتابعهم جداااا
العراف اول حلقه صدمتنى عادل امام مظهرش ونمت وهو شغال من كتر الموسيقى اللى سمعتها ههههههههه 
فرح ليلى فكره مكرره وممله ..الداعيه مشدنيش ..نظرية الجوافه مُضحك بس لسه مقررتش هتابعه ولا لا ..الكبير اووى لذيذ كالعاده *


----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احياه النبى بتتكلم جد تكسب فيا ثواب وحسنة فى رمضان ههههههه
> بص يا سيدى بس افتكر ان انت اللى طلبت
> -الشك
> -الف سلامة
> ...


العراف الساعه 7 على الحياة الحمرا 
حكاية حياة الساعه 8 على سي بي سي 
نيران صديقة 9 على دريم +1
الف سلامة الساعه 5 على النهار دراما 
فرح ليلى الساعه 11 على الحياة 
العقرب  الساعه 10 على بانوراما دراما 1 
اسم مؤقت الساعه 12 على سي بي سي دراما او القاهرة والناس 
الشك الساعه 1 على المحور دراما 

عندك من 6 ل 7 فاضى ممكن تتفرجى على الركين على بانوراما دراما 1 

وبالهنا والشفا ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لحد دلوقتى الشك ونيران صديقه الاتنين جامدين وهتابعهم جداااا
> العراف اول حلقه صدمتنى عادل امام مظهرش ونمت وهو شغال من كتر الموسيقى اللى سمعتها ههههههههه
> فرح ليلى فكره مكرره وممله ..الداعيه مشدنيش ..نظرية الجوافه مُضحك بس لسه مقررتش هتابعه ولا لا ..الكبير اووى لذيذ كالعاده *


الشك انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى انك دخلتيها فى دماغى انى اتفرج عليه مع انه مكنش فى حساباتى بس بجد ثانكس 
نيران صديقة بقي ده مش هلاقيله وقت ههههههههههههههه 
العراف مش شوفته انا كنت نايم ممكن اتابعه من تانى حلقه هههههههه
فرح ليلى مش شوفته مبطيقش ليلى علوى مع انها موزة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نظرية الجوافة ده بدورله على مكان فى اليوم
اعلاناته مسخرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> العراف الساعه 7 على الحياة الحمرا
> حكاية حياة الساعه 8 على سي بي سي
> نيران صديقة 9 على دريم +1
> الف سلامة الساعه 5 على النهار دراما
> ...


*هههههههههه ميرسى يا افندم الحق اكتبهم بقى لاحسن انسى تانى *

*علشان اشوف لستة غيرهم هههههههههه*
*ماهو يا انا يا المسلسلات *​


----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه ميرسى يا افندم الحق اكتبهم بقى لاحسن انسى تانى *
> 
> *علشان اشوف لستة غيرهم هههههههههه*
> *ماهو يا انا يا المسلسلات *​


لا ده كمان ممكن تشوفى المواعيد دى تلاقيها حلقات اتفرجتى عليها امبارح بليل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا عاوزك تبقي صبورة على المسلسلات 
وتتفرجى فى الاعادة 
مش لازم كله عرض اول يعنى 
علشان تقدرى تظبطى المواعيد


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> لا ده كمان ممكن تشوفى المواعيد دى تلاقيها حلقات اتفرجتى عليها امبارح بليل
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا عاوزك تبقي صبورة على المسلسلات
> وتتفرجى فى الاعادة
> ...


ههههههههههه انا خايفة على ما اظبط المواعيد يكون رمضان خلص 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يوليو 2013)

ايوا يا  اوسى قاعد تقول الموضوع ده مش بيمشى و مش بينجح كل سنه بس بتصر إنك تعمله--
 انا شايفا إنه ماشى تماااااااااام هههههههههههههههههههههه
 حسد حسد


----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا يا  اوسى قاعد تقول الموضوع ده مش بيمشى و مش بينجح كل سنه بس بتصر إنك تعمله--
> انا شايفا إنه ماشى تماااااااااام هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حسد حسد


احياة النبي السنه اللى فاتت كنت بكلم نفسي فى الموضوع 
هبقي ابخر الموضوع علشان الحسد


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 يوليو 2013)

اتفرجت على اول حلقة من الرجل العناب عسل بجد 
اعدت اضحك كتييييييير اووووي 
عجبتني وقررت اتابعها 

و انا رميت الودع مالقتش صاحب جدع ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> اتفرجت على اول حلقة من الرجل العناب عسل بجد
> اعدت اضحك كتييييييير اووووي
> عجبتني وقررت اتابعها
> 
> و انا رميت الودع مالقتش صاحب جدع ههههههههههههههه


*طب يلا يا موكى اكسبى ثواب وقوليلى على ميعاده وبيجى على قناه ايه 
علشان اضيفه للستة على اساس انها فاضية يعنى ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 يوليو 2013)

> طب يلا يا موكى اكسبى ثواب وقوليلى على ميعاده وبيجى على قناه ايه
> علشان اضيفه للستة على اساس انها فاضية يعنى ههههههههههههه





اهئ اهئ اهئ و انا اللي كنت لسة هكتب عايزة حد يقوللي مواعيدها:t17::t17:


اصلي اتفرجت عليها بالصدفة:2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> اهئ اهئ اهئ و انا اللي كنت لسة هكتب عايزة حد يقوللي مواعيدها:t17::t17:
> 
> 
> اصلي اتفرجت عليها بالصدفة:2:


هههههههههه نستنى حد يقولنا انا وانتى بقى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههه نستنى حد يقولنا انا وانتى بقى


شكلنا كدة يا رورو على رأي المسلسل 

رمينا الودع مالقناش صاحب جدع هههههههههههههههههه

عايزين مواعيد المسلسل يا بشر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يوليو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *انا كنت متحمسه ليه اوى لما شفت البرومو* :66:
> *بس لما شفت الحلقه الاولى تهت ومفهمتش حاجة *:thnk0001:
> *فاتحمست اكتررررر* :smile01
> *بحب الساسبنس والتوهان :ura1:*​


هههه الساسبنس 
لا انا احبووش
مسلسل كله دم  وقرف يع
وقررت اني مش هاتبعه
لو لقيته مسمع وعامل صدي جامد بعد رمضان
هبقي اشوفه عاليوتيوب بقي


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اتفرجت على مسلسل القاصرات
> شكله حلو اوى
> بس كان دمى محروق من سعيد صالح وهو متجوز اطفال صغيرة
> والبنت ماتت معتقدش انه لسة فى بلاد فى الصعيد لسة كدا *​


متفكرنيش يارورو
اخييييه اخييييييه اخييييييييييه
ايه المسلسل المقزز ده
بجد شوفته امبارح جاتلي حاله اشمئزاز مشمئزة بشمائيز 
انا بجد كرهت صلاح السعدني جاته القرف يع:dntknw:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يوليو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا يا  اوسى قاعد تقول الموضوع ده مش بيمشى و مش بينجح كل سنه بس بتصر إنك تعمله--
> انا شايفا إنه ماشى تماااااااااام هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حسد حسد


ههههههههههه والله انتي تحفه ياحبو
طب ازاي الموضوع مش ينجح
وانا ورور وكل البنات الرغايين موجودين
دي شغلتنا ياما:fun_oops:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يوليو 2013)

يااجماعه عايزة اقولكم ان مسلسل حكياة حياة والوالده باشا رائعيين بجد


بس نفسي حد يفهمني هو برنامج رامز عنخ امون ده بجد ؟
يعني معقوله مش متفق مع ضيوفه قبل التصوير ؟
بجد مش مصدقه انه مقلب بجد
لانه لو بجد يبقي كان زمان نص الفنانين اللي صور معاهم ماتوا !

طيب بالزمة شوفوا واحكموا بنفسكم:blush2:
[YOUTUBE]Pqu4O32Xjn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2013)

الرجل العناب​ دريم1​ 04:00​ 12:00 - 20:00​ دريم1 +​ 08:00​ 16:00 -0:00 
​


----------



## girgis2 (11 يوليو 2013)

*بسبب إن الواقع دلوقتي مثير ومتحرك

فأكيد الدراما السنة دي أكثر إثارة بكتير


بالنسبة لي هحاول أتابع الشك و إسم مؤقت

يادوب على أد وقت فراغي

كان نفسي أشوف العراف ونظرية الجوافة والداعية والوالدة باشا


ياريت يكون في موضوع تاني للبرامج
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*الوالدة باشا ده بيجى فين والساعة كام *​


----------



## girgis2 (11 يوليو 2013)

*أنا شوفت إعلانة على دريم تقريباً وعجبني

أمتى بقى الله أعلم هههههههه


آيه رأيكم في فرعون وبدون ذكر أسماء وحكاية حياة
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *أنا شوفت إعلانة على دريم تقريباً وعجبني
> 
> أمتى بقى الله أعلم هههههههه
> 
> ...


*حكاية حياه شكله جامد 
لسة بقى مشوفتش فرعون ولا ذكر اسماء 
لو تعرف بيجوا امتى ياريت تقولى 
*​


----------



## girgis2 (11 يوليو 2013)

*ده لـــــو بقى هههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *ده لـــــو بقى هههههههههه*​


*ههههههههههههه يعنى مش انا لوحدى اللى تايهة فى المواعيد
الحمد لله اطمنت على نفسى 
كنت  عمالة اقول يا ترى ده زهايمر ولا غباء من الاخرين هههههههه*​


----------



## girgis2 (11 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه يعنى مش انا لوحدى اللى تايهة فى المواعيد
> الحمد لله اطمنت على نفسى
> كنت  عمالة اقول يا ترى ده زهايمر ولا غباء من الاخرين هههههههه*​



*هما مين الآخرين دول ؟؟؟؟ :bomb: :bomb: :bomb: :bomb: :bomb: :bomb:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *هما مين الآخرين دول ؟؟؟؟ :bomb: :bomb: :bomb: :bomb: :bomb: :bomb:*​


*احم احم احياه النبى ما اقصد اللى انت فهمته 
ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*من البرامج الجامدة جدا 
برنامج من غير زعل 
ريهام سعيد وسعد الصغير بيجى على قناه النهار *​


----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2013)

يخربيت اهلك يا رامز انتت ونشوى مصطفى 
انا بطنى وجعتنى من كتر الضحك


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> يخربيت اهلك يا رامز انتت ونشوى مصطفى
> انا بطنى وجعتنى من كتر الضحك


*هههههههههه فظيع فعلا 
دى كانت هتموت من الخوف من قبل ما تنزل *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (11 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (11 يوليو 2013)

قنوات و مواعيد عرض مسلسل اسم مؤقت بتوقيت مصر 

(GMT+2)



cbc دراما

00:00

06:00 - 14:00 - 19:00

القاهرة والناس

00:00

03:30 - 12:15

روتانا مصرية

01:00

12:00

صدى البلد دراما

01:00

09:00 - 19:00

كايرو دراما

02:00

08:00 - 22:30

المحور 1

02:00

09:00 - 20:00

دريم1

02:00

10:00

القاهرة والناس 2

02:00

07:00 - 17:45

بانوراما دراما 1

02:30

08:30 - 14:30 - 20:00

صدى البلد

04:00

12:00 - 23:00

بانوراما دراما 2

05:30

11:30 - 23:00

دريم1 +

06:00

14:00

المتوسط

21:30


art حكايات

03:00

09:30 - 15:30 - 22:00

وانــــــا بتفق مع جرجس على مسلسل اسم مؤقت 
قوى جداً بصراحه 


قنوات عرض مسلسل فرعون رمضان 2013
بتوقيت القاهرة
1:30 ص أوربت مسلسلات
2:00 ص الحياة مسلسلات
3:00 ص دريم 2
5:30 ص أوربت مسلسلات +4
7:30 ص أوربت مسلسلات
11:00 ص دريم 2
11:30 ص أوربت مسلسلات +4
1:00 م الحياة مسلسلات
1:30 م أوربت مسلسلات
5:30 م أوربت مسلسلات +4
7:00 م دريم 2
7:00 م الحياة مسلسلات
7:30 م أوربت مسلسلات
11:30 م أوربت مسلسلات +4
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (11 يوليو 2013)

وشكلنا  كدا هاندور ع المواعيد لحد رمضان اللى جاى 

انا بقول قضوها يوتيوب احسن ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 يوليو 2013)

* ياشباب قولنا الحاجات الضحك والقناة والتوقيت بتاعها برنامج رامز جلال وغيرووووووووووو ​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (11 يوليو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * ياشباب قولنا الحاجات الضحك والقناة والتوقيت بتاعها برنامج رامز جلال وغيرووووووووووو ​*



رامز عنخ آمون 
مواعيد عرض البرنامج : 8 مساءآ والإعادة 2 صباحآ !

قناة العرض :: حصرى للحياه 

‬​​


----------



## GoGo No Way (11 يوليو 2013)

العراف ........... نظرية الجوافه ...... اسم موقت ....... الكبير اوووووووووووووووى 3


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> رامز عنخ آمون
> مواعيد عرض البرنامج : 8 مساءآ والإعادة 2 صباحآ !
> 
> قناة العرض :: حصرى للحياه
> ...



* شكرا اخى بوب  انا اقصد كل البرامج على نظام زامر للضحك  فى كل القنوات  ​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (11 يوليو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * شكرا اخى بوب  انا اقصد كل البرامج على نظام زامر للضحك  فى كل القنوات  ​*





GoGo No Way قال:


> العراف ........... نظرية الجوافه ...... اسم موقت ....... الكبير اوووووووووووووووى 3




75 #

المشاركه دى فيها معظم المواعيد ​


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 يوليو 2013)

مين   ..  شاف العراف ح 2 
هو عراف ولا نصاب ...؟؟؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*اكتر مسلسل عجبنى لغاية دلوقتى الشك جااااااااااااامد 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اكتر مسلسل عجبنى لغاية دلوقتى الشك جااااااااااااامد
> *​


الشك وحكاية حياه 
الركين جميل والعقرب قوي

بدون ذكر اسماء تحفه

بتاع مني زكي  محبتوش

مسلسل خلف الله شوفت منه مشهد
مي سليم بتمثل فيه بجد بحرفنه اوي

البرامج بقي
برنامج رامز محنون بجنون
برنامح من غير زعل جميل جداا وتحسي انه مقلب بجد
فلفل شطة فكرة جمييله والبنت اللي بتمثل فيه عسوله
وفيه برنامج اسمه سرايا المجانين كميل برضو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يوليو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> مين   ..  شاف العراف ح 2
> هو عراف ولا نصاب ...؟؟؟​



ماهو انا مش فاهمة حاجة امبارح فى الحلقة كان لواء فى مباحث الاموال العامة
انا مش فاهمة حاجة من المسلسل بس هو عجبنى :smile01


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الشك وحكاية حياه
> الركين جميل والعقرب قوي
> 
> بدون ذكر اسماء تحفه
> ...





حكاية حياة هو اللى تحفة تحفة
والشك اة حلو 
واسم مؤقت جامد
وبرنامج رامز حلو اوى انا بسهر الساعة 2 الصبح اشوفه
فى برنامج شوفته امبارح بس كان مسخرة بتاع مقالب برضه بس فى ناس عادية الناس اللى بتروح تسحب فلوس ويحط الكارت فى المكنة بس بقى والباقى مسخرة
اللى يعرف اسمه قوالى احسن انا اتفرجت ع حتة منه


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ماهو انا مش فاهمة حاجة امبارح فى الحلقة كان لواء فى مباحث الاموال العامة
> انا مش فاهمة حاجة من المسلسل بس هو عجبنى :smile01



هههههه
لارا ياست البنات هو واضح ومش واضح 
بس اللي فهمتو العمليه كلها نصب في نصب
يعني كلها مفبركه نصب على تقيل ...وبس


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 يوليو 2013)

يا جماعه يا طيبين لو سمحتو تنصحونا باي مسلسل يذاع على التاسعه بتوقيت القاهره ...
وانا شايف في اجماع على مسلسل ...الشك ولا في الاحسن


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> يا جماعه يا طيبين لو سمحتو تنصحونا باي مسلسل يذاع على التاسعه بتوقيت القاهره ...
> وانا شايف في اجماع على مسلسل ...الشك ولا في الاحسن


الشك على الظفرة والنهار دراما 
او حكاية حياة على ابو ظبى الاولى او سي بي سي +2 
الاتنين دول جااااااااامدين


----------



## white.angel (12 يوليو 2013)

*يا شباب سمعتوا عن مسلسل امير ورحلة الاساطير  *
*بيقولوا بتاع*
*احمد  السقا واحمد عز  ومحمد هنيدى *
*الكلام دة جد ولا اوشاعات  *​


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *يا شباب سمعتوا عن مسلسل امير ورحلة الاساطير  *
> *بيقولوا بتاع*
> *احمد  السقا واحمد عز  ومحمد هنيدى *
> *الكلام دة جد ولا اوشاعات  *​


ده مسلسل كرتون بيحكى عن التاريخ 
اللى بيحب التاريخ يتفرج عليه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> حكاية حياة هو اللى تحفة تحفة
> والشك اة حلو
> واسم مؤقت جامد
> وبرنامج رامز حلو اوى انا بسهر الساعة 2 الصبح اشوفه
> ...


اسم مؤقت مشوفتوش
بس بدون ذكر اسماء بتاع روبي مش بطال

اه البرنامج اللي بتقولي عليه بتاع الماكنه ده علي قناة القاهره والناس
شوفته بس محبتوش لانه اوفر جداا
بس مش عارفه اسمة ايه للافس:smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

انا نفسي بقي اللي متابع مسلسل حكاية حياه
يقولي اللي حياة فيه ده فعلا ممكن يحصل حقيقي ؟
يعني ممكن ام تبقي بالاخلاق دي
وممكن اخت تخون اختها بالطريقه البشعه دي
معقوله في ناس يعملوا في بنتهم كدا ويرموها 13 سنه في مصحه نفسية
ممكـــــــن؟​


----------



## girgis2 (12 يوليو 2013)

*هي مواعيد وقنوات حكاية حياة آيه ؟؟؟*​


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *هي مواعيد وقنوات حكاية حياة آيه ؟؟؟*​


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا نفسي بقي اللي متابع مسلسل حكاية حياه
> يقولي اللي حياة فيه ده فعلا ممكن يحصل حقيقي ؟
> يعني ممكن ام تبقي بالاخلاق دي
> وممكن اخت تخون اختها بالطريقه البشعه دي
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
:smile02:smile02:smile02
كل شئ ممكن يا واثقه 

اللى يعيش ياما يشوف 

والانسان لما يبقى بعيد عن ربنا الشيطان يلعب بيه ويخليه يعمل اكثر من كده 

دايما بقول ربنا يحفظنا من نفسنا 

لان الانسان لما بيوصل للكراهيه والحقد والانانيه ممكن يعمل اى شئ


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> :smile02:smile02:smile02
> كل شئ ممكن يا واثقه
> 
> ...


معقوله ياسوسو
للدرجه دي
يعني ممكن يحصل في حياتنا كده
ومش مجرد تمثيل؟
انا مش قادره استوعب الصراحه


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2013)

اللى يعيش ياما يشوف


----------



## grges monir (12 يوليو 2013)

مين اللى مصدق برنامج رامز جلال
توت عنخ امون ؟؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> معقوله ياسوسو
> للدرجه دي
> يعني ممكن يحصل في حياتنا كده
> ومش مجرد تمثيل؟
> انا مش قادره استوعب الصراحه



يعنى تصدقى ان اب يغتصب بنته اللى  هى سنتين 

ولا اخ يمارس الرزيله مع اخته سنين 

ولا ام ترمى طفلها الرضيع ابن اليوم فى القمامه 

كل دى قصص حقيقيه قريتها فى الاخبار 

وما خفى كان اعظم والدنيا مليانه 

والقلوب القاسيه المتحجره ما اكثرها ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مين اللى مصدق برنامج رامز جلال
> توت عنخ امون ؟؟؟؟


انا مش مصدقه
وكنت لسه بتخانق مع اختي في الفون
لان هي مصدقه
وانا اقولها مستحيل يكون حقيقي اصلا
دوول بيمثلوا وبيقبضوا اد كدا علي قلبهم

يعني مش ممكن واحد عاقل يعمل مقلب مجنون زي ده وممكن يموت الناس علشان يضحك ناس تانيين ولا ايه؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> يعنى تصدقى ان اب يغتصب بنته اللى  هى سنتين
> 
> ولا اخ يمارس الرزيله مع اخته سنين
> 
> ...


ياساترر ياااااارب
دي الناس مابقتش ناس فعلا
ربنا يرحمنا

بس سيبك انتي غاده بتمثل حلو اوي بنت اللذينا:smile01


----------



## girgis2 (12 يوليو 2013)

*أنا بقول مادام ممثلين يبقى سهل عليهم يمثلوا إنهم في مقلب هههههههه*​


----------



## sparrow (12 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مين اللى مصدق برنامج رامز جلال
> توت عنخ امون ؟؟؟؟



انا بردو كنت لسه بقول كدة خصوصا انه بيحيب بنات
يعني مش معقوله يكون مش بيخاف يحصلهم انهيار عصبي ولا سكته ولا حتي يموتوا من الخوف


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *أنا بقول مادام ممثلين يبقى سهل عليهم يمثلوا إنهم في مقلب هههههههه*​


يعلم الله لسه كنت بقول لاختي نفس الجمله دي
تقولش كنت سامعنا ياخي:smile02


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياساترر ياااااارب
> دي الناس مابقتش ناس فعلا
> ربنا يرحمنا
> 
> بس سيبك انتي غاده بتمثل حلو اوي بنت اللذينا:smile01



فعلا ربنا يرحمنا 

================

اه فعلا ده على كده لسه المسلسل ما سخنش هههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2013)

لو كان الكلام ده تمثيل 
تفتكروا هيجيب عربيه اسعاف بعنايه مركزة وتنفس صناعى ليه ؟؟
غاويين مصاريف 
هو انا شايف انه فيه ناس بتفقس المقالب دى لانهم متوقعينها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> فعلا ربنا يرحمنا
> 
> ================
> 
> اه فعلا ده على كده لسه المسلسل ما سخنش هههههههههههه


اه دي لسه بتسخن:smile02

بتشوفي روبي في مسلسل بدون ذكر اسماء
بتمثل حلو برضو


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه دي لسه بتسخن:smile02
> 
> بتشوفي روبي في مسلسل بدون ذكر اسماء
> بتمثل حلو برضو



نو مش بشوف غير اتنين 

الاول بشوفه   بالاجبار من اخويا علشان احكهوله لو مش قدر يشوفه هههههههه وهو الكبير وبعد ما بيخلص ده بيجى حكايه حياه فشوفت اول حلقه وعجبنى اصل بحب القصص الماساويه واقعد اعيط قدمها ههههههههههههههههههه 

قال يعنى حياتنا الواقعيه جميله مفيهاش ماساى تصدق بابا بيقولى انا بقيت استهيف المسلسلات لان الواقع اللى احنا عايشينه ماليان قصص حقيقيه صعبه ليه نتفرج على ده ما نتفرج على الواقع احسن بصراحه انا معاه بالكلام ده هههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (12 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> لو كان الكلام ده تمثيل
> تفتكروا هيجيب عربيه اسعاف بعنايه مركزة وتنفس صناعى ليه ؟؟
> غاويين مصاريف
> هو انا شايف انه فيه ناس بتفقس المقالب دى لانهم متوقعينها


لزوم الحبكة  ياباشا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> نو مش بشوف غير اتنين
> 
> الاول بشوفه   بالاجبار من اخويا علشان احكهوله لو مش قدر يشوفه هههههههه وهو الكبير وبعد ما بيخلص ده بيجى حكايه حياه فشوفت اول حلقه وعجبنى اصل بحب القصص الماساويه واقعد اعيط قدمها ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قال يعنى حياتنا الواقعيه جميله مفيهاش ماساى تصدق بابا بيقولى انا بقيت استهيف المسلسلات لان الواقع اللى احنا عايشينه ماليان قصص حقيقيه صعبه ليه نتفرج على ده ما نتفرج على الواقع احسن بصراحه انا معاه بالكلام ده هههههههههههه


انا اما بحب اروق مزاجي بتفرج علي الكبير لاني بموت في شخصية حزلئوم :smile02 واحيانا بتفرج علي الرجل العناب دمه خفيف

بس طبعا القصص المأساوية لا يعلوا عليها:smile01
وصدقيني باباكي عنده الف حق ماحنا عايشين في قصص مأساويه اوه ردي:smile02


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا اما بحب اروق مزاجي بتفرج علي الكبير لاني بموت في شخصية حزلئوم :smile02 واحيانا بتفرج علي الرجل العناب دمه خفيف
> 
> بس طبعا القصص المأساوية لا يعلوا عليها:smile01
> وصدقيني باباكي عنده الف حق ماحنا عايشين في قصص مأساويه اوه ردي:smile02



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

يس بنعشها لايف 

:smile02:smile02:smile02

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

بيقولوا الداعيه فظيع بس ما شوفتهوش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يس بنعشها لايف
> 
> ...


الداعيه من ساعة ماشوفت البرومو بتاعه مش عاجبني
نيران صديقه بقي شوفت منه اول حلقه توهت فيه
حلفت مانا شيفاه تاني:smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> لو كان الكلام ده تمثيل
> تفتكروا هيجيب عربيه اسعاف بعنايه مركزة وتنفس صناعى ليه ؟؟
> غاويين مصاريف
> هو انا شايف انه فيه ناس بتفقس المقالب دى لانهم متوقعينها


ماهو الشئ لزوم الشئ 
ماهو لازم يعمل كدا علشان الناس تصدق وتقتنع


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الداعيه من ساعة ماشوفت البرومو بتاعه مش عاجبني
> نيران صديقه بقي شوفت منه اول حلقه توهت فيه
> حلفت مانا شيفاه تاني:smile02



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كنت صبريتى على نفسك شويه يمكن تفهميه :smile02

ههههههههههههههه

ليه  استعجلتى 

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كنت صبريتى على نفسك شويه يمكن تفهميه :smile02
> 
> ...


بيني وبينك لقيته كل دم وقرف قرفت منه 

طيب بتشوفي اسيا بتاع مني زكي


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بيني وبينك لقيته كل دم وقرف قرفت منه
> 
> طيب بتشوفي اسيا بتاع مني زكي





> من ساعة ماشوفت البرومو بتاعه مش عاجبني



اقتبست ردك 

مش شدنى حاسيته مسروق من فيلم اجنبى  

واصلا عموما انا مش بحب المسلسلات بحب الافلام ساعه او ساعتين واقلب مش اقعد 30 حلقه على بال ما اعرف القصه هههههههههههههههههه

زمان وانا صغيره كنت اتشد ليها واقعد اتابع واشوف وفى الاخر ابص على القصه الاقيها تخلص فى نص ساعه ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> اقتبست ردك
> 
> مش شدنى حاسيته مسروق من فيلم اجنبى
> 
> ...


وعايزنا نرجع زي زمان قول للزمان ارجع يازمان

بجد زمان كانت احلي ايام 
ايام مكان فيه قناتين بس يااااااااه  كانت متعه
الواحد يخلص مسلسل القناه الاولي يقلب علي التانيه
مش دلوقتي بكابورت قنوات مسلسلات وضربت في التلفزيون:smile02


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وعايزنا نرجع زي زمان قول للزمان ارجع يازمان
> 
> بجد زمان كانت احلي ايام
> ايام مكان فيه قناتين بس يااااااااه  كانت متعه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02

يا تشبيهاتك 

تصدقى فعلا كل جاحه كانت حلوه زمااااااان حتى الوليتااااااا
 هههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02
> 
> ...


اي موضوع اللوليتا معاكي النهارده:smile02

ده حتي فوازير زمان لا يعلوا عليها
مش دلوقتي محمد هنيدي عاملي فوازير مسلسليكو:smile01


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

مش عارف افتكرتها ليه هههههه  اصلها زمان كانت حلوه وليها طعم وكانت من سقوهتها توجعلنا زورنا مع ان الجو كان حلو لوحده ومش محتاجلها هههههههههههههه

بجد عمل فوازير 

عايز يبقى خليفه سمير غانم ولا ايه  

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> مش عارف افتكرتها ليه هههههه  اصلها زمان كانت حلوه وليها طعم وكانت من سقوهتها توجعلنا زورنا مع ان الجو كان حلو لوحده ومش محتاجلها هههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد عمل فوازير
> 
> ...


ياسيدي علي زمان ولوليتا وفوازيز زمان:smile02

اها عمل فوازيرالمسلسليكو
اه بيقلد فطوطة:smile01


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياسيدي علي زمان ولوليتا وفوازيز زمان:smile02
> 
> اها عمل فوازيرالمسلسليكو
> اه بيقلد فطوطة:smile01




هبقى اشوفه 

بس بصراحه هنيدى من الممثلين اللى دمهم خفيف واى حاجه بيعملها بتلبئله هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2013)

*حلقة هنيدى النهاردة فى رامز جامدة 
بس محتارة فعلا هما متفقين ولا لاء *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 يوليو 2013)

> حلقة هنيدى النهاردة فى رامز جامدة
> بس محتارة فعلا هما متفقين ولا لاء



رورو ليه اللقافه دي هههه؟ انبسطي ياحبيبتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> رورو ليه اللقافه دي هههه؟ انبسطي ياحبيبتي


*ما معنى كلمة لقافة هيوف هههههههههه*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 يوليو 2013)

يعني التدخل فيما لايعنيكي :new6: . بتقولوها ازاي بالمصر؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يعني التدخل فيما لايعنيكي :new6: . بتقولوها ازاي بالمصر؟


*ههههههههههههه قصدك مليش دعوة يعنى 
لا ازاى يا هيوف مش لازم اعرف انا بتفرج على ايه  ههههههههه

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يوليو 2013)

*يا جماعة بليز عاوزة ميعاد ومسلسل القاصرات والقناه كمان *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا جماعة بليز عاوزة ميعاد ومسلسل القاصرات والقناه كمان *​





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا جماعة بليز عاوزة ميعاد ومسلسل القاصرات والقناه كمان *​


ده مسلسل مستفزززززز بامانه

انا بيجيني العصبي اما بشوفه
هو معقوله اللي بيحصل في المسلسل ده
ممكن يحصل حقيقي ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده مسلسل مستفزززززز بامانه
> 
> انا بيجيني العصبي اما بشوفه
> هو معقوله اللي بيحصل في المسلسل ده
> ممكن يحصل حقيقي ؟


*معتقدش يا بتول انه ممكن يحصل 
حتى فى الصعيد والبلاد دى دلوقتى لاتقدموا ومبقاش فيه الكلام ده 
بس برده مسلسل حلو وفكرته جديدة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *معتقدش يا بتول انه ممكن يحصل
> حتى فى الصعيد والبلاد دى دلوقتى لاتقدموا ومبقاش فيه الكلام ده
> بس برده مسلسل حلو وفكرته جديدة *​


تمام انا معاكي انه فكرته جديده 
بس اوفر اوي الصراحه 
يعني لو جابوا نفس البنات الصغيريين دول
وكانت نفس فكره المسلسل 
بس غيروا صلاح السعدني وجابوا واحد شاب شوية كدا بدل صلاح السعدني اللي قد جدهم
كانت هتبقي الفكره مبلوعه شوية
انما السعدني مش لايق في الدور ابدا الصراحه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2013)

*مسلسل نظرية الجوافة اعتقد انه اجمد مسلسل كوميدى يناقش قضية اجتماعية يقدم هذا العام
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مسلسل نظرية الجوافة اعتقد انه اجمد مسلسل كوميدى يناقش قضية اجتماعية يقدم هذا العام
> *


اؤيد رأي حضرتك جدا


----------



## oesi no (15 يوليو 2013)

اعتقد كدة الدنيا وضحت 
يلا كل واحد يقول افضل المسلسلات 
بالنسبه ليا افضل مسلسلين 
حكاية حياة 
واسم مؤقت


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> اعتقد كدة الدنيا وضحت
> يلا كل واحد يقول افضل المسلسلات
> بالنسبه ليا افضل مسلسلين
> حكاية حياة
> واسم مؤقت


*اضيف عليهم مسلسل الشك من اجمد المسلسلات 
ولسىة الاحداث هتطور اكتر 
ومسلسل الركين كمان حلو جدا *​


----------



## soul & life (15 يوليو 2013)

*انا تابعت كام حلقة من الشك وفرح ليلى وحكاية حياة والركين

لكن زهقت ومليت من الاعلانات والوقت اللى بيضيع فى الفاصل بانتظار المسلسل وقررت هقاطع التلفزيون ومش عاوزه اتفرج على اى حاجه وبعدين تراجعت وقولت هتفرج على مسلسلين  او 3 بالكتير
مسلسلات كتير جدا ومش عارفة حاسة الناس دى عاوزين يحفظونا الاعلانات من كترها حاجة تزهق
*


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

برنامج يا ثوره ما تمت اكثر برنامج مقالب جميل وبيكشف كل واحد على حقيقتها 

انا بشوف معظم الحلقات على اليوتيوب  ​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *انا تابعت كام حلقة من الشك وفرح ليلى وحكاية حياة والركين
> 
> لكن زهقت ومليت من الاعلانات والوقت اللى بيضيع فى الفاصل بانتظار المسلسل وقررت هقاطع التلفزيون ومش عاوزه اتفرج على اى حاجه وبعدين تراجعت وقولت هتفرج على مسلسلين  او 3 بالكتير
> مسلسلات كتير جدا ومش عارفة حاسة الناس دى عاوزين يحفظونا الاعلانات من كترها حاجة تزهق
> *



اتفرجى على اليوتيوب التحميل ربع ساعه مع نفسه واتفرجى نص ساعه الحلقه تخلص 

ههههههههههههههههه

انا معاكى بالموضوع ده فعلا تزهق الاعلانات 

الحلقه نص ساعه تقريبا تتفرجى فى ساعتين


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

ايه رايكم فى مسلسل الشك 
وتفتكروا رغدة هتطلع مظلومة ولا لا 
ومين اللى من مصلحته يعمل كدا معاها ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يوليو 2013)

> ايه رايكم فى مسلسل الشك
> وتفتكروا رغدة هتطلع مظلومة ولا لا
> ومين اللى من مصلحته يعمل كدا معاها



مش بتفرج عليه يا رورو بس كل اللي بشوفه بيشكر فيه جامد اوووي

انا عاجبني اووووي حكاية حياة 
و نفسي ادهم يعرف انها مامته صعبانة عليا جدا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

اة ياموكا نفسى ادهم يعرف
ولا لما شدها من شعرها النهاردة صعبت عليا اوى
ياريت يعرف


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> مش بتفرج عليه يا رورو بس كل اللي بشوفه بيشكر فيه جامد اوووي
> 
> انا عاجبني اووووي حكاية حياة
> و نفسي ادهم يعرف انها مامته صعبانة عليا جدا


*هو مسلسل من اجمد المسلسلات السنة دى الشك 
انا عكسك بقى بنسى اتابع حكاية حياه 
هعمل ايه بس يا ناس هلاحق على ايه ولا ايه هههههه*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يوليو 2013)

> هو مسلسل من اجمد المسلسلات السنة دى الشك
> انا عكسك بقى بنسى اتابع حكاية حياه
> هعمل ايه بس يا ناس هلاحق على ايه ولا ايه هههههه



انا يدوبك بتفرج على حكاية حياة و الراجل العناب وشوية من الداعية 
عجبني جدا الداعية بردو 
لو كان في وقت


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> انا يدوبك بتفرج على حكاية حياة و الراجل العناب وشوية من الداعية
> عجبني جدا الداعية بردو
> لو كان في وقت


*هههههههه دول بس 
لا انا مش بتفرج عليهم دول 
انا بتفرج على القاصرات مسلسل جامد برده 
الشك - الركين - الزوجة التانية - الصقر شاهين *- *الف سلامة *
ههههههههه كفاية كدا بقى ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يوليو 2013)

> هههههههه دول بس
> لا انا مش بتفرج عليهم دول
> انا بتفرج على القاصرات مسلسل جامد برده
> الشك - الركين - الزوجة التانية - الصقر شاهين - الف سلامة
> ههههههههه كفاية كدا بقى



ههههههههههههههه لولا الشغل كنت قعدت قدام التلفزيون مش قمت 
المسلسلات رمضان ده معمولة بجد حلووو اووووي 
ماما تقريبا 24 ساعة قدام التلفزيون 
ههههههههههه

القاصرات بردو بيقولو عليه جامد جدا كان نفسي اتابعو 
 بالنسبة للبرامج بقى نفسي اعرف اسم برنامج حلو اتفرج عليه ؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> ههههههههههههههه لولا الشغل كنت قعدت قدام التلفزيون مش قمت
> المسلسلات رمضان ده معمولة بجد حلووو اووووي
> ماما تقريبا 24 ساعة قدام التلفزيون
> ههههههههههه
> ...


بصى يا ستى البرامج الكوميدية رامز عنخ امون طبعا تحفة 
فيه فلفل شطة حلو جدا برده 
فى من غير زعل سعد الصغير وريهام حلو اوووووى
وفى انا والعسل بتاع نيشان واااااااااو جامد 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يوليو 2013)

> وفى انا والعسل بتاع نيشان واااااااااو جامد



طيب تعرفي ده بيجي امتى يا رورو ؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> طيب تعرفي ده بيجي امتى يا رورو ؟؟


*بيجى على الحياه الموف 
تقريبا الساعة 11 *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

*ايه رايكم فى حلقة هيفا مع رامز *
*انا بصراحة اتغظت منها اوووووى*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يوليو 2013)

> ايه رايكم فى حلقة هيفا مع رامز
> انا بصراحة اتغظت منها اوووووى



انا سمعت انها شتمت كتيييييييييير اووووي فيها 

بس هو بصراحة مقلب فظيع هههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> انا سمعت انها شتمت كتيييييييييير اووووي فيها
> 
> بس هو بصراحة مقلب فظيع هههههههههههههه


*هى كانت اوفررررررررر اوى الصراحة 
فضل يتاسف كتير وبرده هى مفيش استرخمتها اووى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه رايكم فى حلقة هيفا مع رامز *
> *انا بصراحة اتغظت منها اوووووى*​



يابنتى دى طلعت مادية اوى دى بتقوله يعنى يقولوا ليا تعالى وسياحة ومش سياحة وعشان البلد وكل دا ببلاش
وفى الاخر يطلع مقلب
وشتمت شتايم
دى فظيعة
صحيح الادب مش بالفلوس دا طبع ^_^


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> صحيح الادب مش بالفلوس دا طبع ^_^



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t33::t33::t33:
احلى تعليق مع انى مش اتفرجيت على الحلقه 

بس عجبنى كومنتك قوى  ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

مين بيتفرج على برنامج انا والعسل 
بعيدا عن اى حاجة 
حبيبت ابدى اعجابى بنيشان امبارح وشياكته 
وهو لابس كرفت صفرا يجنن هههههههههه
كان احلى من احلام الصراحة ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :t33::t33::t33:
> احلى تعليق مع انى مش اتفرجيت على الحلقه
> 
> بس عجبنى كومنتك قوى  ​



الله يكرمك يااصيلة :new8::new8:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مين بيتفرج على برنامج انا والعسل
> بعيدا عن اى حاجة
> حبيبت ابدى اعجابى بنيشان امبارح وشياكته
> وهو لابس كرفت صفرا يجنن هههههههههه
> كان احلى من احلام الصراحة ​



تصدقى وتؤمنى بربنا انا هاروح اقول لجوزك يطخك بالنار
هاتيلى عنوان جوزك يابت فى الشغل :act19::act19:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> تصدقى وتؤمنى بربنا انا هاروح اقول لجوزك يطخك بالنار
> هاتيلى عنوان جوزك يابت فى الشغل :act19::act19:


*هههههههههههه يابت ما هو عارف ما انا بقول قدامه 
عاوزة عنوانه برده 
:fun_lol:
القاهرة الدور الثالث*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

لا اشك
يعنى بتقوالى قدامه وسايبك لسة عايشة
دى معجزة ياماما
بوسى ايدك وش ودقن 
^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لا اشك
> يعنى بتقوالى قدامه وسايبك لسة عايشة
> دى معجزة ياماما
> بوسى ايدك وش ودقن
> ^_^


*ههههههههههه يابنتى جوزى روحه رياضية 
عاتى خالص 
وبعدين دى اراء اراء 
*​


----------



## oesi no (24 يوليو 2013)

احياة النبى منورين 
حد بيتابع اسم مؤقت هنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> احياة النبى منورين
> حد بيتابع اسم مؤقت هنا


*ههههههههه ده نورك 
والنبى ياخويا اتفرجت عليه مرة حسيت انى غبية مش فاهمة حاجة 
فقررت متفرجش تانى هههههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

انا متابعة ياجورج 
حاوز حاجة ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه يابنتى جوزى روحه رياضية
> عاتى خالص
> وبعدين دى اراء اراء
> *​



اراااااااااااااااااء اراااااااااااااء :new6:
مش عارفة حلملتك لية حلم يارب يكون من حظك ومن نصيبك
حلمت انك لابسة ابيض فى ابيض
وجوزك لابس احمر فى احمر
ومش لازم التفاصيل بقى عشان مشينة
المهم يعنى اتضاح فى الاخر ان جوزك قتلك واخد اعدام
بسبب نيشان
واخر طلب طلبه انه يصحكيى ويموتك تانى 
اة والنعمة
^_^

انا بهزر ياصلاح ع فكرة


----------



## oesi no (24 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه ده نورك
> والنبى ياخويا اتفرجت عليه مرة حسيت انى غبية مش فاهمة حاجة
> فقررت متفرجش تانى هههههههه*​


احياة النبى انا كمان بفكر الغيه من الخريطة بعد ما لغيت الشك والرجل العناب والعقرب هههههههههههههههههههههه 


لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انا متابعة ياجورج
> حاوز حاجة ؟


عاوز افهم اى حاجة 
14 حلقة والمحصلة صفر


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اراااااااااااااااااء اراااااااااااااء :new6:
> مش عارفة حلملتك لية حلم يارب يكون من حظك ومن نصيبك
> حلمت انك لابسة ابيض فى ابيض
> وجوزك لابس احمر فى احمر
> ...



:new6::new6::new6:

*شكلك بتعزينى اوووووووى يابت 
هو حرام انى ابدى اعجابى بحد الله ايه الظلم ده 
ماهو كتير بيقولى على هيفاء ونانسى اشمعنا بقى 
هو حلو ليهم ووحش لينا هههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

> حياة النبى انا كمان بفكر الغيه من الخريطة بعد ما لغيت الشك والرجل العناب والعقرب هههههههههههههههههههههه


 

الشك جامد جدا ​


> عاوز افهم اى حاجة
> 14 حلقة والمحصلة صفر



احمد يارب مش لوحدى يعنى اللى مش فاهمة ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> احياة النبى انا كمان بفكر الغيه من الخريطة بعد ما لغيت الشك والرجل العناب والعقرب هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لغيت الشك من الخريطة لاحول الله :fun_lol:
> عاوز افهم اى حاجة
> 14 حلقة والمحصلة صفر



بص يابابا نبتدى من الاول هو بعد مافقد الذاكرة وملقاش جنبه غير الدكتور وهالة دى هما بس الى بيساعدوا واكتشف ان رفيق دا هو اللى بيعمل فيه كدة ولما رحله المكتب رفيق كان عاوز يقتله وهو اللى سكت امه وخلها تقول انها ماتعرفوش وانه مش يوسف ابنها
وهو اللى قتل البنت اللى ظهرت فى الفيديو مع رافت الراوى وكمان حاط جثتها فى عربية رافت الرواى وامبارح يوسف رمزى راح المكتب الى رافت لقاه لوحده قاله انى فاقد الذاكرة والناس اللى بتعمل فيا كدة يمكن عشان انى كنت هدخل معاك وادعم حملتك الانتخابية وحاجة كمان كدة مش فاكرها ياجورج بس هو قوله كدة وكدة انت مستهدف وقاله انه ممكن يوديله الجثة ويخلصه منها ولما راح يدفن الجثة افتكر انه هو ورفيق دفنه جثة قبل كدة 
ولما الظابط حسام مسك رفيق دا فضل يلف ويدور وبرضه ماقالش حاجة
بصراحة هو دا اللى انا فاهماه واياك تتريق :new6:


----------



## oesi no (24 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الشك جامد جدا ​
> احمد يارب مش لوحدى يعنى اللى مش فاهمة ​



الشك تقليدى جدا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *شكلك بتعزينى اوووووووى يابت
> هو حرام انى ابدى اعجابى بحد الله ايه الظلم ده
> ...



اة هما الرجالة كدة يسوبنا عشان موزة ولا تسوى زى القرع يمدوا للبره ^_^
يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
سيبنى فى حالى سيبنى فى حالى هتطرد من المنتدى بسببك عشان الرجالة دول :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> الشك تقليدى جدا


*بس ميمنعش انه حلو برده 
ما القاصرات قصة جديدة متعملتش قبل كدا 
وبرده مش عاجب ناس كتير 
مع انه تحفة *​


----------



## girgis2 (24 يوليو 2013)

*مسلسلات كتيرة السنة دي حلوة

بس ماله إسم مؤقت ؟؟؟ ده كله غموض وإثارة ؟؟؟

مسلسل رقم مجهول كان كدة برضة (ليوسف الشريف) فضل 28 أو 29 حلقة محدش عارف مين صاحب الرقم المجهول وفي الحلقة الأخيرة تم إكتشاف القصة كلها
أنا عن نفسي من الحلقة 16 أو 17 كنت شاكك في أخوه هو صاحب الرقم اللي بيبتز البطل في المسلسل لكن معرفتش ليه غير في الحلقة الأخيرة
*​


----------

